# Volksentscheide



## robbe (20. Juli 2010)

Wie ist eure Meinung zum aktuellen Thema Volksentscheide?

Ich finde  Volksentscheide an sich sehr gut. Nur sehe ich ein da ein riesiges  Problem:
Medienmanipulation

Die großen Medienunternehmen  (Fernsehsender,Zeitungen, usw.) könnten und werden  Versuchen diese Volksentscheide unter anderem durch einseitige  Berichterstattung zu manipulieren und da könnten wir dann auch genauso  gut unsere Politiker entscheiden lassen.

Als Paradebeispiel für für  diese Medienmanipulation nenn ich mal "Killerspiele". Hier wurden von  den Medien über Jahre hinweg Falschinformationen und Lügen verbereitet,  um das Volk gegen Spiele und Spieler aufzuhetzen. 
Und ich denke,  genau sowas könnte bei Volksentscheiden auch passieren.


----------



## Malkav85 (20. Juli 2010)

Volksentscheide find ich persönlich auch gut, weil schließlich das Volk die entscheidende "Macht" ist und nicht die Politiker. 

Falsche Informationen können aber auch nicht nur die Medien vertreiben, sondern auch Gruppierungen.
Da aber RTL und Bild sehr eng zusammenarbeiten (was man jedes Mal bei den Nachrichten sieht) und sich viele davon beeinflussen lassen, könnte es kritisch werden.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juli 2010)

Eingentlich finde ich Volksentscheide auch gut...

Doch leider hab ich auch ein Negativ-Beispiel.

Bei uns im Kaff musste entschieden werden, was für ein Kindergarten gebaut werden soll...

Zur Auswahl standen:

- Ritterburg
- Normales Gebäude
- Stelzendorf
- Villa Kunterbunt

Die mehrheit (75%) hat sich für die Ritterburg entschieden. Die sah auch echt klasse aus!!!  

Und was wurde gebaut? Ein normales Gebäude was aussieht wie ein Bunker am ehemaligen Westwall.... -.-

Volksentscheid? EPIC FAIL! -.-

(war halt ein Entscheid im kleinen Kreise, 1000 EW. Aber selbst das ging daneben)


----------



## Malkav85 (20. Juli 2010)

Wer das meiste Geld hat, bestimmt  So war es, so wird es immer sein. 

Interessant wär gewesen, wenn abgestimmt werden würde, ob es eine katholische oder evangelische KiTa werden sollte


----------



## rabe08 (20. Juli 2010)

Wenn mehr Voksentscheide möglich wären, auch auf Bundesebene, würde Politik unmöglich werden. Beispiel Arni und Kalifornien: Kalifornien ist pleite, Arni kann nix dazu, war schon vorher so. Er hat Gesetze und Verordnungen auf den Weg gebracht, um das Schiff wieder auf Kurs zu bringen. ALLE Gesetze und Verordnungen bzgl. sparen wurden durch Volksabstimmungen gekippt. Sankt Florians-Prinzip, sparen ja, aber doch nicht bei uns... Kalifornien ist handlungsunfähig, hat keinen verabschiedeten Haushalt. Eine der Folgen: Kein Haushalt, kein Geld für die Gehälter der Angestellten, Arni blieb nichts anderes übrig, als alle Angestellten des Staates Kalifornien auf den gesetzlichen Mindestlohn zu setzen, weniger darf er Ihnen nicht bezahlen...

Eine zukunftsgerichtete Politik kann nicht immer populär sein.


----------



## Lindt (20. Juli 2010)

Problem an den Volksentscheiden ist allerdings, dass es keine Stetigkeit in den Entscheidungen gibt. Z.B. würden schnell zu hohe Strafen für beliebige Strafen eingeführt werden wenn das Volk entscheiden könnte.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (20. Juli 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Wie ist eure Meinung zum aktuellen Thema Volksentscheide?
> 
> Ich finde Volksentscheide an sich sehr gut. Nur sehe ich ein da ein riesiges Problem:
> Medienmanipulation
> ...


 
Sehe ich ganz genau so. Direktdemokratie ist spitze, wenn ....
Deine Vorbehalte treffen nämlich den Nagel auf den Kopf.

Ein ganz besonders wichtiger Punkt, der meist keine Beachtung findet: *Parteien.*


			
				Gesetzgeber schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Die Parteien wirken bei der politischen Willensbildung des Volkes mit.
> ............


 Art. 21 GG und in dem Zusammenhang Politische Willensbildung - Lexikon

Zur Beachtung dabei: Zusammenspiel Medien und Politik und deren Organe sowie gegenseitige Einflussnahme über Ämter in der jeweiligen Organisation.


----------



## MomentInTime (20. Juli 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Ich finde demokratische Wahlen an sich sehr gut. Nur sehe ich ein da ein riesiges  Problem:
> Medienmanipulation



 ...


----------



## frEnzy (20. Juli 2010)

Volksentscheide würden wahrscheinlich gar nicht so schlecht funktionieren, wenn

- über die Medien wirklich neutral und umfassend berichtet werden würde
- die Politiker wirklich Volksvertreter und keine macht- und geldgeilen Mietmäuler wären
- der Urnenpöbel wirklich zur Wahl gehen würde
- wenn die Wahlmöglichkeiten, über die abgestimmt werden soll, nicht einseitig sein würden

Leider sind unsere Medien alles andere als unabhängig oder objektiv, unsere Politiker sind alle gekauft, die Wähler wollen lieber Party machen und Fussball-WM gucken als über ihre Zukunft zu entscheiden und wenn ich nur zwischen einer Verlängerung der AKW-Laufzeiten um 20 oder 30 Jahre entscheiden kann, mir die Option des "sofort abschalten" aber vorenthalten wird, kann man sich solche Wahlen auch direkt sparen. Aber genau so würde es kommen, wenn es solche Volksentscheide geben würde.

Es gibt zig Beispiele die zeigen, dass sowas komplett in die Hose geht, weil die "Diskussion" im Vorfeld zur reinen populistischen Meinungsmacherei verkommen ist und die Emotionen absichtlich aufgepeitscht wurden um von den puren Argumenten abzulenken. In einem Deutschland, so wie es jetzt ist, wären Volksentscheide mindestens genau so schädlich, wie die aktuelle Situation.


----------



## Amigo (20. Juli 2010)

Volksentscheide wären mal wieder ein Schritt in Richtung Demokratie!
Ich wünschte wir hätten über den Euro abstimmen dürfen... 
Der Punkt mit den Medien und der gezielten Meinunsmache sollten dabei nicht vergessen werden... kann auch schlecht enden...


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2010)

Volksentscheide sind nur bedingt eine gute Sache. Bei vielen Themen kann man mit purem Populismus Dinge durchsetzen, die sachlich und mit Sachkenntnis betrachtet völlig falsch sind. Das ganze noch geschürt von Medienberichten. 

Dazu gibt es auch viele Dinge, die langfristig einfach sinnvoll sind, bei denen man aber selber "Angst" hat, Nachteile zu bekommen - zB sagen wir mal "Moscheebau ja / nein" => da sind nunmal immer rel. viele Leute, die völlig unnötig Angst davor haben, dass dies Islamismus fördert, und die Anwohner in der Gegend wollen das eh nicht, auch wenn es um den Neubau einer großen Kirche gehen würde - und schon hat man in der Stadt weiterhin versteckte Hinterhofmoscheen, und die Muslime empfinden das als eine eine "Anti-Islam"-Stimmung...  

oder auch umgekehrt: da wird für einen neuen Flugfhafen gestimmt, weil das angeblich Arbeitsplätze bringt, und alle scheinen Glücklich - obwohl man dort mit nem eigenen Flughafen überhaupt nix anfangen kann... aber dahinter stecken halt Leute, die daraus doch Profit schlage, zB die Baulöwen, die danach dann langfristige Mietverträge mit der Stadt haben... 


Und im Zweifel wollen die Leute einfach nicht was "neues", zB siehe Hamburg: da wird gegen die neue Schulidee gestimmt einfach nur aus Schiss vor was neuem - ohne dass es irgendwelche Beweise dafür gibt, welches System nun besser oder schlechter ist. Da kommen halt Elternverbände an und machen Stimmung, und selbst wenn 80% der Verantwortlichen sich einig sind, dass es eine gute Sache und zumindest auf keinen Fall eine Verschlechterung ist, wird das abgeschmettert. 


oder zB Finanzhilfen ja/nein. Das können die allermeisten überhaupt nicht beurteilen und sehen dann nur kurzfrsitig "das kostet was und nutzt MIR nichts, also nein!", auch wenn es langfristig dann eben doch der Gesellschaft mehr Nutzen als Schaden bringt. Genau wie die Leute bei Steuersenkung der Regierung zujubeln ohne zu raffen, dass es dem Land deswegen in 10 Jahren vielleicht viel schlechter geht.


Oder zB Todesstrafe. "Der Mob" schreit gerne nach Todestrafe für dieses und jenes - aber grad damit eben NICHT emotional die Masse ein Urteil oder eine Strafe beeinflussen kann, haben wir ja die ganz strikte Trennung zwischen Staatlicher Gewalt, Volksgwalt und Rechtssprechung. Daher wären Volksentscheide über Strafen und ähnliches im kompletten Widerspruch zu unserem Rechtsverständnis.


Was ich o.k. fänd wären Entscheidungen darüber, wenn man zwischen zwei Dingen die Wahl hat, bei denen nicht irgendeine Sache komplett neu vorgeschlagen wurde. zB Budgetverteilung im Stadthaushalt => soll 1Mio in die Sanierung der Schulen, in den Ausbau einer verkehrsreichen Brücke oder in die Überführung einer Bahntrasse, damit eine wichtige Kruezung nicht 20 mal am Tag für 5min stillsteht? Oder auch zB aus Kostengründen muss ein Schwimmbad geschlossen werden => welches von 3 in der Stadt schließt man? Für so was fänd ich Volksentscheide o.k.


----------



## Icejester (20. Juli 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Volksentscheide sind nur bedingt eine gute Sache. Bei vielen Themen kann man mit purem Populismus Dinge durchsetzen, die sachlich und mit Sachkenntnis betrachtet völlig falsch sind. Das ganze noch geschürt von Medienberichten.



Tatsache. Das Problem ist halt, daß das Volk gerne denkt, es wäre kompetent und könnte die beste Lösung selbst finden. In Wirklichkeit ist das Volk meist (selbstverschuldet) mangelnd informiert, zu kurzsichtig und nicht in der Lage, die entstehenden Vor- und Nachteile bestimmter Entscheidungen zu überblicken.



> Und im Zweifel wollen die Leute einfach nicht was "neues", zB siehe Hamburg: da wird gegen die neue Schulidee gestimmt einfach nur aus Schiss vor was neuem - ohne dass es irgendwelche Beweise dafür gibt, welches System nun besser oder schlechter ist. Da kommen halt Elternverbände an und machen Stimmung, und selbst wenn 80% der Verantwortlichen sich einig sind, dass es eine gute Sache und zumindest auf keinen Fall eine Verschlechterung ist, wird das abgeschmettert.


In der Frage wäre ich auch strikt dagegen. Ich kann mich lebhaft daran erinnern, wie sehr ich vier Jahre lang auf der Grundschule unter irgendwelchen Asis gelitten habe. Die Zeit auf sechs Jahre auszudehnen ist nun wirklich unnötige Quälerei für die Kinder, die eben zufällig mal nicht aus den sogenannten bildungsfernen Schichten kommen und sich anständig benehmen können.

Allerdings fußt diese Ablehnung ja nicht nur auf purer Angst vor etwas neuem, sondern auf ganz konkreten Erfahrungen und vernünftigen Überlegungen.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Die mehrheit (75%) hat sich für die Ritterburg entschieden. Die sah auch  echt klasse aus!!!
> 
> Und was wurde gebaut? Ein normales Gebäude was aussieht wie ein Bunker  am ehemaligen Westwall.... -.-
> 
> ...



Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Wie ist aus der geplanten Ritterburg denn jetzt ein Bunker geworden? Wo lag das Problem im ganzen Bauprozeß? Warum ist ein Entscheid bei 1000 Einwohnern in die Hose gegangen, wenn die Mehrheit für eine wenigstens subjektiv hübsche Lösung gestimmt hat, der zur Abstimmung stehende Plan aber nicht korrekt umgesetzt wurde? Da kann ich ein Scheitern der Abstimmung als solcher noch nicht erkennen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> In der Frage wäre ich auch strikt dagegen. Ich kann mich lebhaft daran erinnern, wie sehr ich vier Jahre lang auf der Grundschule unter irgendwelchen Asis gelitten habe. Die Zeit auf sechs Jahre auszudehnen ist nun wirklich unnötige Quälerei für die Kinder, die eben zufällig mal nicht aus den sogenannten bildungsfernen Schichten kommen und sich anständig benehmen können.


Da ist dann die Frage, was der größere Nachteil für die Gesellschaft ist? Dass wir ein paar behütete Kinder möglichst früh vor ein paar Asis schützen, indem wir die Asis auf ne Hauptschule "verbannen", oder dass wir Kindern vlt ZU früh auf ne Hauptschule verbannen und denen Bildungsweg+Perspektiven verbauen und somit auch auf besser ausgebildete Mitbürger verzichten?

zB wenn nur 10% der "Asis" oder auch einfach nur 10% der vermeintlich schechten Schüler sich dann 2 Jahre später doch als absolut gymnasiumtauglich erweisen, isses schon ein Gewinn für uns alle. Statt 1000 mal Hartz4 nur 900 mal Hartz4 plus 100 mal Steuer+Sozialeinnahmen durch Leute, die berufstätig sind anstatt vielleicht sogar Leute zu verprügeln, zu berauben, zu vergewaltigen oder gar abzustechen. Dazu kommen die Vorbildeffekte: wenn die "Problemviertel" merken, dass es einige aus der Umgebung doch schaffen, dann kann das auch langfristig ein Vorteil sein. Der Hauptgrund für "keinen Bock" und Gewalt  ist ja die Perspektivlosigkeit. 

Und so oder so: wieviel man es mit Asis zu tun hat, hängt doch eh nicht grad geringfügig von der Wohngegend ab, und auf nem Gymnasium laufen auch genug Asis rum, vor allem sind da oft sogar viel schlimmere: intelligente Mobber  


Ich kann es nicht beurteilen, was nun wirklich die bessere Variante ist, aber hier hat halt NUR die Angst vor was neuem und "ich will nicht, dass man Kind mit Asis zu tun hat" das Volk entscheiden lassen, d.h. es gint NUR um "MEINE direkten Vorteile", um nichts anderes.


----------



## Icejester (20. Juli 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht beurteilen, was nun wirklich die bessere Variante ist, aber hier hat halt NUR die Angst vor was neuem und "ich will nicht, dass man Kind mit Asis zu tun hat" das Volk entscheiden lassen, d.h. es gint NUR um "MEINE direkten Vorteile", um nichts anderes.



So entscheidet aber doch jeder. Ich entscheide prinzipiell bei sowas nur aufgrund meiner direkten Vorteile. Und das wird auch jeder andere tun.

Edit: Wieso steht da jetzt "Zitat von <<Painkiller>>? Seltsam...


----------



## Quicksylver (20. Juli 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Volksentscheide würden wahrscheinlich gar nicht so schlecht funktionieren, wenn
> 
> - über die Medien wirklich neutral und umfassend berichtet werden würde
> - die Politiker wirklich Volksvertreter und keine macht- und geldgeilen Mietmäuler wären
> ...




Nicht, dass das dumme Volk noch "falsch" abstimmt, weil es sich zu viel manipulieren hat ließ. 
Wenn für jemanden das falsche Ergebnis rausgekommen ist, ist es natürlich einfach auf gefährliche Manipulation zu pochen. 
Der Wille des Volkes zählt und nicht die Meinung der Politiker die meinen sie hätten die Weisheit auf ewig gepachtet. Und wenn das Volk unpopuläre Meinungen vertritt, dann soll es halt so sein. Deswegen Volksabstimmung mindestens bis Landesebene! Und bei spezialfällen auch Bund. Aber dafür sind ja dann noch Politiker


----------



## frEnzy (20. Juli 2010)

Quicksylver schrieb:


> Nicht, dass das dumme Volk noch "falsch" abstimmt, weil es sich zu viel manipulieren hat ließ.
> Wenn für jemanden das falsche Ergebnis rausgekommen ist, ist es natürlich einfach auf gefährliche Manipulation zu pochen.


Ich meinte nicht, dass mir das Ergebnis nicht gefallen könnte. Das ist jetzt bereits so, dass die meisten Entscheidungen unserer Regierung nicht meiner Meinung entsprechen.



Quicksylver schrieb:


> Der Wille des Volkes zählt und nicht die Meinung der Politiker die meinen sie hätten die Weisheit auf ewig gepachtet. Und wenn das Volk unpopuläre Meinungen vertritt, dann soll es halt so sein. Deswegen Volksabstimmung mindestens bis Landesebene! Und bei spezialfällen auch Bund. Aber dafür sind ja dann noch Politiker


Genau da liegt das Problem begraben. Wenn die Meinung des Volks zählt, dann gewinnt die Interessengruppe, die am meisten Wähler mobilisieren kann. Das sind natürlich die, die am meisten Geld haben und sich die charismatischsten Köpfe leisten können. Diese Köpfe werden einen dann von allen Plakatwänden, aus jeder Tageszeitung und in jeden Werbeblock im TV entgegengrinsen und ihre Meinung als die reine Lehre verkaufen. Und das Volk wird es glauben! Außerdem wäre dann immer Wahlkampf. Wer sich jetzt die unendliche Tatenlosigkeit der Parteien vor Wahlen in Erinnerung ruft, kann sich die Lähmung des politischen Aperats vorstellen, wenn das ein Dauerzustand wäre...

Oder nimm Themen, die immer ziehen. Kinderpornografie, Killerspiele, Krieg, sexueller Missbrauch... da würde der Mob reflexartig zu den einfachsten Entscheidungen greifen (Todesstrafe, verbieten, Rückzug etc.) ohne auf die Folgen ihrer Entscheidung zu schauen.

Es gibt viele Bereiche in denen nur echte Experten entscheiden können, was wirklich gut ist und das mag öfter nicht die populärste Meinung sein. Dennoch ist sie die richtige! Im Volksentscheid würde sie sang und klanglos untergehen wohingegen Politiker sie durchsetzen könnten. Wohlgemerkt "könnten", denn auch hier geht es oft nicht im die wirklich beste Lösung sondern um die, die für den Politiker/die Partei/die Freunde/die Spender/ die Kofferträger am besten wäre. Man sieht also: Beide Seiten haben ihre Schwachstellen...

Ich kann mich gerade nicht wirklich entscheiden, was ich besser finde... ich versuch es mal so zu beschreiben: Momentan werden die Entscheidungen von beeinflussten Politikern getroffen. Bei Volksentscheiden würde das beeinflusste Volk entscheiden... Das wäre kein großer Unterschied... die Ergebnisse sind immer Mist


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (21. Juli 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Herbboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Volksentscheide sind nur bedingt eine gute Sache. *Bei vielen Themen kann man mit purem Populismus Dinge durchsetzen, die sachlich und mit Sachkenntnis betrachtet völlig falsch sind.* Das ganze noch geschürt von Medienberichten.
> ...


Da habt ihr beide nicht mal unrecht.
Was unterscheidet jetzt aber das Volk in genau dieser Sachlage von den Volksvertretern, die momentan darüber entscheiden dürfen?
Nichts ... und zwar rein gar nichts.

Der Punkt, den man nämlich gern einmal übersieht, ist, dass unser Parlament genauso nur ein Abnickverein ist, der weder Langzeitfolgen abschätzen noch Zusammenhänge überblicken kann. Viele der Abgeordneten haben nicht mal einen Überblick über was sie gerade abstimmen und verlassen sich komplett auf die Parteivorgaben. Das reine Fachwissen kommt da aus den Ausschüssen und so genannten Expertenrunden, Vorschläge zumeist aus den Fraktionen, gespeist von externen Lobbyverbänden und PR-Firmen, die Umsetzung erfolgt wiederum über die Ministerien, oder noch schlimmer, ebenso von externen PR-Firmen. 
Wenn man sich aber mal anschaut, was da so für Experten sitzen und wie diese Experten und Fachleute die Situation der vergangenen Jahre eingeschätzt haben, was unterscheidet diese dann noch vom Laien?
Wiederum rein gar nichts. Zumindest im Bezug auf die Folgen.

Und aus eben diesem Grund kann man mit Direktdemokratie nicht schlechter liegen, als mit parlamentarischer Demokratie. Allerdings mit dem Unterschied, dass die Bürger sehr wohl wissen, welche Entscheidungen ihnen zum Nachteil gereichen und welche nicht.
Es ist also nur die Frage, welche Themen man wie aufbereitet zur Abstimmung bringt und welche Optionen man dabei hat.

Und hier noch mal ein kleines Beispiel, wie unsere Meinungsbildung funktioniert: http://www3.ndr.de/sendungen/zapp/archiv/medien_wirtschaft/prberater102.html


----------



## Pagz (21. Juli 2010)

Will mich auch mal melden hab grad erst entdeckt, dass es hier auch andre themen gibt als nur pcs.
Also ich finde, dass sowohl nur direktdemokratie als auch nur parlamentarische Demokratie der falsche weg sind ( siehe Schweiz + USA)
Also sollte man sich irgentwo in der Mitte treffen z.B., dass es volksentscheide nur auf Bundes/Gemeindeebene gibt.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Da habt ihr beide nicht mal unrecht.
> Was unterscheidet jetzt aber das Volk in genau dieser Sachlage von den Volksvertretern, die momentan darüber entscheiden dürfen?
> Nichts ... und zwar rein gar nichts.


 Doch, und zwar ne ganze Menge: in der Politik sind dann eben doch viele Fachleute und auch Berater, die sich wochen- oder gar monatelang NUR mit diesem einen Thema beschäftigen, über das evlt. abgestimmt wird. Inklusive den ganzen Überlegungen, was für Auswirkungen die Entscheidung haben kann für die Zukunft. Selbst wenn dann Lobbyisten Druck machen, wissen die Entscheidungsträger dann trotzdem viel mehr als der Normalbürger, sie kennen alle Fakten und Überlegungen, und sie Wissen auch, dass natürlich aus Interessenlagern Beweise für ein pro und ein contra kommen, die man mit Vorsicht genießen muss. Keiner wird _nur_ aufgrund eines angeblich korrekten Gutachtens zB der Automobilhersteller über ein Ablehnen eines generellen Tempolimit urteilen.

Der "normalbürger" aber wird sich im Schnitt aber nur auf dem Weg zur Arbeit den halbseitigen Kommentar in der Zeitung zu der anstehenden Abstimmung durchlesen und nach der Arbeit mal 10 Minuten Nachrichten, und wenn es ein überdurchschnittlich interessierter Bürger ist, schaut er sich sogar eine Poltiktalkshow zu dem Thema an, bei der im Zweifel dann der lauteste Politiker den Bürger überzeugt wie zB ein Gredor Gysi, der als Meinungsmacher wirklich sehr gut ist und IMMER ne Antwort parat hat und/oder ein Gegenargument bringen kann... Dazu noch die ein oder andere "Stammtischdiskussion", bei der wie ja alle wissen, dass da im Endeffekt meist eher populistische Meinungen bei rumkommen wie zB "Wenn ein Kanacke was klaut, dann gehört der abgeschoben, basta!" oder "wenn einer ein Kind anfasst, gehört der gelyncht" oder "Moscheebau? Die sollen zurück in ihre Bergdörfer, wenn die hier nicht zurecht kommen!" usw usw - und die Verbände, die besonders viel Geld haben, kommen dann mit "Info"-Ständen zu Supermärkten und in die Fußgängerzonen und "klären auf", welche Entscheidung die richtige ist...  

Die Entscheidungsgrundlage, die der Normalbürger hat, ist eben eine viel viel schlechtere als bei einem Berufspolitiker inkl. dessen Team, und die wenigen Infos, die der Bürger bekommt, sind dann wiederum oft "Meinungsmache" - der Durchschnitt der Bürger ist nunmal auch ungebildeter als ein durchschnittlicher Politiker.

Natürlich stehen auch die unter Einfluss von Lobbyisten usw., aber letztenendes wurden die Politiker ja auch vom Volk gewählt, WEIL die eine gewisse Bildung und Intelligenz haben, ganz bestimmte Ansichten und Meinungen vertreten, denen der Brger zustimmt, und auch Fachwissen haben.


Ich würd daher bei Volksentscheiden sehr vorsichtig sein. Ich denke, dass die bei eher kleineren Populationen ganz gut funktionieren können, aber je mehr Einwohner, desto schwieriger wird es. zB ganz banal verglichen: wenn in nem Ort mit 1000 Einwohnern entschieden werden soll, dass der gesamte Ort Tempo 30 sein soll, kann man sich viel schneller darauf einigen als wenn 80 Mio über ein "Innerorts 30" abstimmen sollen. Die Einwohner des kleinen Ortes kennen sich fast alle und werden eher zustimmen, weil sie mit der kleinen Einbuße an Geschwindigkeit dafür allen anderen Einwohnern und vor allem Kindern einen sichereren Ort gewährleisten. Aber Bundesweit kommen dann die Autoverbände an, ADAC usw., und man überlegt selber auch "hmm... in meinem Viertel wär das o.k, aber ich will nicht nur 30 fahren, wenn ich mal in dr Stadt X oder Y unterwegs bin..." *edit so wie Robin123 es auch andeutet: auf kleinerer Ebene is das eher o.k.

Wobei selbst da: wenn ich zB an meine Stadt Köln denke: hier wird eine große Moschee gebaut, und ich finde das gut. Damit können die Muslime ihrer Religion offen nachgehen, das ist auch ein Zeichen, das "wir" das akzeptieren. Das finde ich viel besser, als wenn die quasi wie konspirative Gruppierung behandelt werden und teils sogar Garagen in Hinterhöfen als Moschee benutzen müssen. ABER: die Sache war umstritten, die Anwohner in dem Viertel wollten das natürlich nicht, und so 10-15% der Bevölkerung haben halt auch was gegen Ausländer/Muslime, weitere bestimmt 30% haben "Angst" vor Islamismus - da braucht es dann nur ein bisschen Meinungsmache seitens der "Betroffenen" Anwohner, und schon ist man schnell über 50% "gegen Moschee"...


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2010)

> Wobei selbst da: wenn ich zB an meine Stadt Köln denke: hier wird eine große Moschee gebaut, und ich finde das gut. Damit können die Muslime ihrer Religion offen nachgehen, das ist auch ein Zeichen, das "wir" das akzeptieren. Das finde ich viel besser, als wenn die quasi wie konspirative Gruppierung behandelt werden und teils sogar Garagen in Hinterhöfen als Moschee benutzen müssen. ABER: die Sache war umstritten, die Anwohner in dem Viertel wollten das natürlich nicht, und so 10-15% der Bevölkerung haben halt auch was gegen Ausländer/Muslime, weitere bestimmt 30% haben "Angst" vor Islamismus - da braucht es dann nur ein bisschen Meinungsmache seitens der "Betroffenen" Anwohner, und schon ist man schnell über 50% "gegen Moschee"...
> __________________




Traurig, das das in Köpfen der Deutschen so fest verankert ist...


----------



## Icejester (21. Juli 2010)

@ Herbboy:  Besser hätte ich das auch nicht ausdrücken können. Bin an der Stelle ganz Deiner Meinung.

Anfügen möchte ich noch, daß die gewählten Volksvertreter ja genau deshalb gewählt werden, weil der normale Bürger, der hauptberuflich etwas anderes macht, schlichtweg keine Zeit hat, sich permanent über Detailregelungen in irgendwelchen Gesetzes- oder Vertragsentwürfen zu kümmern. In der Folge muß seine Entscheidung im Schnitt schlechter ausfallen als die der Berfuspolitiker. 

Und wenn fast alle Entscheidungen erstmal durch eine Art "Volksparlament" abgesegnet werden müßten, möchte ich nicht wissen, wie schnell unser Staat einfach nur zusammenbricht.

Es ist nur verständlich, daß sich Bürger gerade bei emotional besetzten Themen größeren Einfluß wünschen. Gott sei Dank sind aber genau das die Themen, bei denen man auch mal einen Volksentscheid veranstalten kann, weil die wirklichen Aufreger im politischen Zoo oft nicht die wichtigen Entscheidungen sind. Ob eine Moschee nun ein Minarett haben darf oder ob Kinder jetzt nach vier oder sechs Jahren auf unterschiedliche Schulformen verteilt werden, ist für den Gang des Landes nämlich - wenn wir jetzt mal ganz ehrlich sind - herzlich egal.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. Juli 2010)

Ich halte mich konsequent aus diesem Bereich des Forums, aber nur mal als Anregung: Was würden diejenigen, die Volksentscheide prinzipiell begrüßen, aber die Beeinflussung der Stimmberechtigten als zu hoch einschätzen, von einer 50/50-Regel halten? Soll heißen, käme es zu einem Volksentscheid auf Bundesebene, würde zeitlich paralell dazu (also gleichzeitiges Abstimmungsende) im Bundestag eine geheime Abstimmung stattfinden und nach der Auszählung würden die Abstimmungsergebnisse miteinander verrechnet werden.

Einfaches Beispiel:

Bundestag:
PCGHX-Forum rockt - 40 %
PCGHX-Forum rockt nicht - 60 %

Bundesweite Abstimmung:
PCGHX-Forum rockt - 80 %
PCGHX-Forum rockt nicht - 20 %

Endergebnis:
PCGHX-Forum rockt - 60 %
PCGHX-Forum rockt nicht - 40 %


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2010)

@PCGH-Stephan: das würd ich wenn dann für Dinge machen, die auch innerhalb der Politik umstritten sind. Das kann aber auch gefährlich werden, zB viele Dinge MUSS die Politik sinnvollerweise so entscheiden, die Bevölkerung würde das aber niemals selber so entscheiden, zB sagen wir mal ne Erhöhung der Krankenkassebeiträge, oder ein Gesetz zur Terrorfahndung usw. usw. - da müssten sich dann die Oppostionsparteien über ihren eigenen Schatten springen und auch für "ja" stimmen, damit auf der Bundestags-Ebene nicht nur 52% "dafür" sind und schon 53% "nein" bei der Bevölkerung das Gesetz kippen können... 

und jedes Gesetz usw. kann man eh nicht immer 80Mio abstimmen lassen, das dürfte ja eh klar sein - wir reden also eh von ganz besonderen Themen, und ob DA "das Volk" wirklich rational und nachhaltig entscheidet und nicht eher egoistisch? Zweifelhaft...


----------



## Pagz (21. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich halte mich konsequent aus diesem Bereich des Forums, aber nur mal als Anregung: Was würden diejenigen, die Volksentscheide prinzipiell begrüßen, aber die Beeinflussung der Stimmberechtigten als zu hoch einschätzen, von einer 50/50-Regel halten? Soll heißen, käme es zu einem Volksentscheid auf Bundesebene, würde zeitlich paralell dazu (also gleichzeitiges Abstimmungsende) im Bundestag eine geheime Abstimmung stattfinden und nach der Auszählung würden die Abstimmungsergebnisse miteinander verrechnet werden.
> 
> Einfaches Beispiel:
> 
> ...



was nur 80% für pcgh rockt? das müssten mindestens 99.9% sein

aber zurück zum Thema: Finde ich eigentlich nicht schlecht, aber dann könnte das Volk allein wieder nichts entscheiden. Mit einer (fast) 100% entscheidung im Bundestag währe die wahl eigentlich schon entschieden.

Denkt ihr reine volkentscheide sind auf gemeindeebene besser möglich oder gibt es da die gleichen probleme?

ICh bin in einem kleinen Dorf augewachsen und weiß deswegen nicht wircklich wie das in der stadt läuft, aber im dorf tun meistens die Bürgermeister/Stadträte für das entscheiden was das billigste ist(außer es geht um die Dienstwagen) und so fällt  meistens das neue Chemielabor für die Schule weg und dafür werden irgentwelche prestigeobjekte für die stadt/Dorf gebaut. So war meine ERfahrung immer und ich das kann durch Volkentscheide eigentlich nur besser werden.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (21. Juli 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> .....
> Die Entscheidungsgrundlage, die der Normalbürger hat, ist eben eine viel viel schlechtere als bei einem Berufspolitiker inkl. dessen Team, und die wenigen Infos, die der Bürger bekommt, sind dann wiederum oft "Meinungsmache" - der Durchschnitt der Bürger ist nunmal auch ungebildeter als ein durchschnittlicher Politiker. ....


Genau das ist immer wieder das Totschlagargument Nr.1 ... aber anstatt an diesem Missstand etwas ändern zu wollen, halten wir die Massen lieber weiter schön blöd. Ist doch bequemer und natürlich für unsere Politniks und deren Hintermänner auch viel ungefährlicher.



Herbboy schrieb:


> .....Natürlich stehen auch die unter Einfluss von Lobbyisten usw., aber letztenendes wurden die Politiker ja auch vom Volk gewählt, WEIL die eine gewisse Bildung und Intelligenz haben, ganz bestimmte Ansichten und Meinungen vertreten, denen der Brger zustimmt, und auch Fachwissen haben.


Welches Fachwissen hat denn der Herr Guttenberg von Sicherheits-und Militärstrategien, oder der Herr Schäuble von Haushalts- und Finanzfragen? Oder gar die Ursel von Arbeit und der Guido von Außenpolitik?
Wer vertritt denn von denen die Meinung der Wähler? Eine teilweise bessere Bildung und Intelligenz als dem durchschnittlichen Bundesbürger will ich ihnen ja gar nicht absprechen, aber der Rest?
Eigentlich hat aber der Bürger überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf das parteiinterne Personalkarussel. Der bekommt nämlich großteils die Personalie vor die Nase gesetzt, die die jeweilige Partei bestimmt. Gut es mag Popularitätsumfragen geben... stellt sich die Frage wieso sich Guido und Schäuble seit Jahrzehnten in den Führungsriegen ihrer jeweiligen Parteien tummeln, während "Allstars" wie Merz oder Clement weggebügelt werden....

Deine restlichen Bedenken verstehe ich durchaus, teile sie aber nur streckenweise und abgeschwächt. Ganz entkräften könnte man diese nur, wenn Politik und Medien ihrem Auftrag endlich gerecht werden und die politische Bildung der Bürger forcieren. Da das jedoch nicht in ihrem Interesse liegt, muss man sich auf die Bürger selber verlassen.
Mir würde es ja durchaus erst einmal reichen, wenn man Abstimmungsverhalten und Beeinflussung bei weniger wichtigen Entscheidungen auf lokaler Ebene probt - sozusagen die Bürger politisch trainiert um sich dann Schritt für Schritt vorzutasten.



			
				Icejester schrieb:
			
		

> Anfügen möchte ich noch, daß die gewählten Volksvertreter ja genau deshalb gewählt werden, weil der normale Bürger, der hauptberuflich etwas anderes macht, schlichtweg keine Zeit hat, sich permanent über Detailregelungen in irgendwelchen Gesetzes- oder Vertragsentwürfen zu kümmern.


Es ist ein absoluter Trugschluss, anzunehmen, dass sich das durchschnittliche MdB auch nur annähernd permanent um Detailregelungen in irgendwelchen Gesetzes- oder Vertragsentwürfen kümmert.
Das entspricht schlichtweg nicht der Realität und deswegen ist auch deine daraus resultierende Schlussfolgerung falsch.

@Stephan:
Die Idee finde ich für den Anfang noch besser, als die momentane, strikt parlamentarische. Wäre also einen Versuch ebenso wert.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Welches Fachwissen hat denn der Herr Guttenberg von Sicherheits-und Militärstrategien, oder der Herr Schäuble von Haushalts- und Finanzfragen? Oder gar die Ursel von Arbeit und der Guido von Außenpolitik?


 Dir ist aber schon klar, dass die Minister da nicht an nem Schreibtisch sitzen und ein paar Unterlagen lesen und wie Diktatoren oder wie bei nem Strategie-Aufbau-Spiel einfach das machen, was DIE für richitg halten, sondern dass denen riesige Ministerien unterstehen inkl. zahlreicher auch parteiunabhängiger Fachleuten und Mitarbeitern, denen sie das Vertrauen schenken, und dass die sich auch noch mit den anderen Ministerien und dem Kanzler absprechen, Gutachten einholen usw usw usw, und selbst DANN muss eine Entscheidung auch erstmal vom Rest des Beundestags abgesegnet werden...? Die Minister sind ihrerseits im Grunde auch nur die Vertreter einer riesigen Arbeitsgruppe zu einem bestimmten Themenbereich.


Das natürlich nicht jeder Posten optimal belegt ist steht außer Frage, aber wenn man so viele Menschen "verwalten" muss, müssen eben bestimmte Leute als Führung da sein, die die Rahmenbedingungen für das Zusammenleben ausarbeiten - da geht es unmöglich, dass man um die 600 Vertreter bestimmt, bei denen bei JEDEM mind 50% der Bevölkerung sagen "der ist o.k", sondern durch die Wahl zB der CDU vertraust Du der CDU die Entscheidung für geeignete Kanditaten auch für einen Ministerposten an und sagst quasi "ich trau denen zu, dass die für den Miniterposten eine geeignete Person finden", man kann ja nicht jeden Minister auch noch vom Volk absegnen lassen... und wenn die CDu die Wahl verlierst, musst Du das halt akzeptieren, dass ne andere Partei die Minister stellt. Die Mehrzahl des Volkes wollte das halt so.


Ich bin ganz froh über unser System, vor allem DASS der Staat sich auch einmischt und eine gewisse Macht hat - ich fänd es furchtbar wenn es wie in den USA wäre, wo der Staat sich möglichst raushält, so dass selbst ne Krankenversicherungspflicht als "Kommunismus" verschrien wird und sogar vom Volk teils abgelehnt wird, so typisch "jeder kämpft für sich". Diese Leute sollte man mal fragen, ob man nicht demächst die Steuern ganz abschafft, dann können ja die Leute auch ihre Straßen künftig selber bauen, um in die nächste Stadt zu kommen. Aber das is ein anderes Thema...


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (22. Juli 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar, ...


Natürlich.
Darum ging es aber gar nicht.
Es ging darum, aufzuzeigen, dass unsere Parlamentarier und Minister die gleiche Befähigung haben, langfristige und/oder populäre Entscheidungen zu treffen, wie jeder andere Bürger auch.
Dafür sind deine Ausführungen eher Beleg als Gegenargument und das sogar unabhängig von der politischen Ausrichtung...


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2010)

Nichts gegen Arbeiter, Handwerker, "Niedriglohnjobs" usw. , aber wenn Du rein prozentual den Bildungsstand in der Politik (inkl. derer Angestellten Mitarbeiter) dem der Bevölkerung vergleichst, dann ist der in der Politik eben dann doch höher.  Und selbst wenn nicht: allein dass die sich den ganzen Tag damit beschäftigen ist schon ein Argument dafür, dass man nicht jede Entscheidung vom Volk entscheiden lassen sollte, das sich eben niemals auch nur ansatzweise so intenstiv mit einem Thema beschäftigen wird - dazu kommt noch, was noch gar nicht gesagt wurde, dass die Wahlbeteiligung auch noch mitspielt. Gibt genug Beispiele von kleineren "Volksentscheiden", wo bei Umfragen die Bevölkerung der Stadt eindeutig GEGEN eine Änderung war, und in der Wahl kam ein klares "dafür", weil die Leute, die die Sache ändern wollten, einfach aktiver waren und Leute mobilisiert haben.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (22. Juli 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Arbeiter, Handwerker, "Niedriglohnjobs" usw. , aber wenn Du rein prozentual den Bildungsstand in der Politik (inkl. derer Angestellten Mitarbeiter) dem der Bevölkerung vergleichst, dann ist der in der Politik eben dann doch höher.  ....


 
Nur ist dieser allgemeine Bildungsstand eben nicht ausschlaggebend für die Entscheidung, sondern die persönliche Wertegewichtung und Eigeninteressen. Und das bei beiden Gruppen. 

Vakant dabei, wenn Mitglieder der einen Gruppe die Entscheidungsfindung schon in den Vorgaben beeinflussen können, nachdem sie von anderen Gruppen in ihrer Enstscheidung beeinflusst wurden. (siehe Bananenrepublik-Thread)

Diese Einflussnahme (unterläge sie der rechtssaatlichen Überwachung) würde bei der Gesamtbevölkerung schwer fallen. Womit wir wieder den Kreis zu unabhängigen Medien und politisch bildenden Politikern geschlossen hätten.


----------



## DaStash (22. Juli 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Wie ist eure Meinung zum aktuellen Thema Volksentscheide?


Ich finde Volksentscheide theoretisch gut aber in der praktischen Anwendung nicht alltagstauglich. Warum? Weil man so die Kompetenz in wichtigen Fragen jenen überläßt, die oftmals nur subjektiv aus dem Bauch heraus entscheiden und gar nicht die fachliche Kompetenz besitzen, wichtige und essentielle Sachthemen beurteilen und entscheiden zu können.

Mein Fazit:
Volksentscheide ja aber nur bei weniger wichtigen Themen. Kann man das nicht definieren, dann bin ich gegen Volksentscheide und dafür den Petitionsweg als mehrheitliches Gestaltungsmittel weiter auszubauen.

MfG


----------



## amdintel (22. Juli 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Wie ist eure Meinung zum aktuellen Thema Volksentscheide?
> 
> Ich finde  Volksentscheide an sich sehr gut. Nur sehe ich ein da ein riesiges  Problem:
> Medienmanipulation



dann müßte eben ein 2. Gesetz dazu gemacht werden 
dass das unter Strafe stellt und Buß Gelder bis zu 50.000 € und der Volksentscheid ungültig ist
und noch ein mal durch geführt werden muß die Kosten trägt ebenfalls der Verursacher 
zu zahlen sind , aber so was bekommt unsere unfähige Regierung eh nicht  hin  ,
nur dumm wenn z.b. die ÖR Sender plötzlich darunter fallen ,
aba davon abgesehen gibt rs hier so gut wie keine Demokratie mehr ,  das war mal


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Volksentscheide würden wahrscheinlich gar nicht so schlecht funktionieren, wenn
> 
> - über die Medien wirklich neutral und umfassend berichtet werden würde
> - die Politiker wirklich Volksvertreter und keine macht- und geldgeilen Mietmäuler wären
> ...



Mit Ausnahme des letzten Punktes gilt genau das gleiche für die parlamentarische Demokratie.
Wenn die Bürger tatsächlich wählen gingen und wenn sie den wählen würden, der Ahnung von der Materie und das richtige Ziel vor Augen hat, dann hätte wir auch eine ordentliche Politik.
Wenn sich ein kleiner Teil der Wahlberechtigten dazu aufrafft, denn Schmierenkomödianten Macht zu verleihen, der sich in den 2-6 Wochen vor der Wahl am besten präsentiert (und die BILD auf seiner Seite) hat, dann kann das nichts werden.

Um es mal festzuhalten:
Die Union macht seit der letzten Wahl ziemlich genau das gleiche, wie davor (okay: Das Schavan waschechte Lügen erzählt, ist neu - scheint aber kaum jemanden zu interessieren) und die FDP macht ziemlich genau das, was sich von ihren Ankündigungen in einer Schwarz-Gelben-Koalition und unter den offensichtlichsten Rahmenbedingungen umsetzen lässt. D.h. wir haben genau die Politik, die die Wählermehrheit wünschte und weitere Änderungen sind absolut unnötig...
...es sei denn, die Wähler waren zu faul, 5 Minuten über DIE 2-3 größten Nachrichtenthemen der vergangenen 2-3 Jahre nachzudenken und das Wahlprogramm der Partei zu lesen, die sie gewählt haben.

Leute, die nicht einmal das hinbekommen, werden imho auch nicht in der Lage sein, eine qualifizierte Entscheidung über ein komplexes Einzelthema zu treffen.




Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Da habt ihr beide nicht mal unrecht.
> Was unterscheidet jetzt aber das Volk in genau dieser Sachlage von den Volksvertretern, die momentan darüber entscheiden dürfen?
> Nichts ... und zwar rein gar nichts.
> 
> ...



Nö. Wenn man genau hinguckt, dann stellt man sehr oft fest, dass Experten sehr oft den Ausgang vorhersagen, der später auch eintritt und das fast alle relevanten Aspekte zum Beginn der Entscheidungsfindung vorlagen.
Das Problem ist fast nur der politische Prozess, der die Faktoren i.d.R. nach den Wünschen der Wirtschaftslobby und/oder mit Blick auf die nächsten 1-4 Jahre priorisiert.

Aber: Diese Politiker, die trotz guter Informationslage suboptimale Ergebnisse produzieren (für alle, die nicht zur Wirtschaftsspitze gehören), sind von eben den unterinformierten und -in Bezug auf ihre Bürgerpflichten- gewissenlosen und medienhörigen Bürger gewählt worden, dem du direkt die Entscheidung übertragen willst. Wie soll es eine Verbesserung sein, wenn man den Fehler "Hörigkeit" gegen die Fehler "Hörigkeit, Unwissenheit und Desinteresse" ersetzt?
Da die zur Wahl stehenden Optionen weiterhin aus der Politik kämen, kann man nichtmal darauf hoffen, dass man durch puren Zufall einen Schnitt erreicht, der etwas weiter von den bisherigen Interessensgruppen entfernt ist.



> Allerdings mit dem Unterschied, dass die Bürger sehr wohl wissen, welche Entscheidungen ihnen zum Nachteil gereichen und welche nicht.



Tun sie das?
Ich sag nur "Waldschlößchenbrücke"




PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich halte mich konsequent aus diesem Bereich des Forums, aber nur mal als Anregung: Was würden diejenigen, die Volksentscheide prinzipiell begrüßen, aber die Beeinflussung der Stimmberechtigten als zu hoch einschätzen, von einer 50/50-Regel halten? Soll heißen, käme es zu einem Volksentscheid auf Bundesebene, würde zeitlich paralell dazu (also gleichzeitiges Abstimmungsende) im Bundestag eine geheime Abstimmung stattfinden und nach der Auszählung würden die Abstimmungsergebnisse miteinander verrechnet werden.



Ich weiß nicht, was die Befürworter davon halten, aber ich sehe ein ganz grundlegendes Problem:
Der Souverän aka das Volk kann offiziell eine Entscheidung treffen und seine Beauftragten aka die Politiker können, wenn sie sich einiger sind, explizit gegen diesen Volkswillen handeln. Das wäre ein klarer Einzelfall von Oligarchie anstelle von Demokratie.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Juli 2010)

Ich sehe eindeutig das grundsätzliche Problem, dass du ansprichst, aber Oligarchie kann ich in dem Fall ehrlich gesagt nicht ausmachen, da die Beauftragten bereits durch einen demokratischen Prozess legitimiert wurden. Außerdem gibt es auch nicht das wichtige Kriterium Eigennutz (würde am ehesten noch bei Diäten o.ä. zutreffen, sollte unter allen möglichen Themen quantitativ aber zu vernachlässigen sein) - falls man das heranziehen würde, müsste man aber über mehr Diskutieren als über Volksentscheide. (Element einer direkten Demokartie + Element einer repräsentativen Demokratie = Oligarchie ) Falls du die neue, _russische Oligarchie_ meinst, müsstest du das auf jeden Fall weiter ausführen, damit der Zusammenhang nachzuvollziehen ist.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...]die Politiker können, wenn sie sich einiger sind,  explizit gegen diesen Volkswillen handeln.[...]


Das ist so unwahrscheinlich, dass schon ein brandneuer Komparativ herhalten muss.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juli 2010)

Sie mögen demokratisch legitimiert sein - aber mit dem Auftrag, den Willen des Volkes umzusetzen. Wenn sie also den Willen des Wahlvolkes nach einem Volksentscheid genau kennen, wiederspricht es imho ihrem Auftrag/Sinn, wenn sie eine entgegengesetze Entscheidung auf den Weg bringen. (und es bedeutet, dass ein kleiner Kreis von Politikern die Interessen der Mehrheit unterdrückt -> Herrschaft von wenigen alias Oligarchie. Allerdings nicht zu vergleichen mit russischer Korruption und Maßnahmen gegen politische Gegner)
Sicherlich: Das ist unwahrscheinlich. Aber wenn sowieso immer der Volksentscheid den Ausschlag gibt, dann kann man sich das 50:50 sparen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Juli 2010)

Ok, du beziehst dich also auf den Prozess, der nach dem Volksentscheid ansteht und beinhalten könnte, dass die Legislative sich in einer Sachfrage, in der das Volk direkt-demokratisch entschieden hat, sich unter Umständen effektiv über diese Entscheidung hinwegsetzen, also im Endeffekt anti-demokratisch handeln müsste.
Oligarchie wäre das für mich aber nicht, denn die Legislative würde nicht zwangsläufig immer das Gegenteil des Volkswillen umsetzen und hätte auch selbst keine Möglichkeit, vorausschauend gegen den Volkswillen abzustimmen, da sie ihn zum Abstimmungszeitpunkt gar nicht kennen würde. Bei der Abstimmung wären es wiederum die Volksvertreter, die (aus ihrer Sicht) im Sinne des Volkes abstimmen würden, aber nicht Oligarchen. Mir fehlt also im Endeffekt der Wille als auch die Möglichkeit, gegen das Allgemeinwohl zu verstoßen, zumal es bei einer Oligarchie auch keine große Rolle spielen würde, wie ein etwaiges Endergebnis aussähe, da sie sich nicht an Gesetze halten müsste, die eine Umsetzung erfordern würden.

Was an dieser Lösung allerdings mindestens so heikel ist, wie die Frage, wie sich der Umsetzung des 50/50-Volksentscheids nach dem Plebiszit in einer Demokratie legitimieren lässt, ist die wahrscheinlich geringe Akzeptanz in der Bevölkerung, die sich negativ auf die Wahlbeteiligung auswirken würde. Zudem besteht bei dieser 50/50-Variante des Volksentscheids wieder die Gefahr, dass einzelne Interessengruppen einen starken Einfluss auf die Parlamentarier haben würden. Die würden gemäß ihrer demokratischen Grundhaltung in der Theorie natürlich dennoch im Sinne des Volkes abstimmen, durch die eklatante Differenz der "Pro-Kopf-Abstimmungsgewalt"  zwischen Parlament und Volk, wäre Einflußnahme auf Politiker aber wieder ein prinzipielles Problem.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (23. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tun sie das?
> Ich sag nur "Waldschlößchenbrücke"


 
Auch das Thema haben wir (beide) bereits ausführlich behandelt und ebenso wie bei diesem kann ich auch beim Thema Volksentscheide deinen Ausführungen nicht zustimmen.
So ist das eben mit den unterschiedlichen Meinungen.


----------



## theLamer (23. Juli 2010)

Meine Meinung zu VEs (hab den Thread nicht ganz durchgelesen, vielleicht wurdes schon gesagt - wenn ja, sry)

- Es ist eh wieder nur die Mittelschicht, die abstimmt, letztes Beispiel: die Wahlbeteiligung in Hamburg  beim VE war relativ gering
- Es fehlen dem Bürger Kompetenzen, er weiß gar nicht genau was er da macht (in der Politik gibt's (normativ) Spezialisten)
- Dies öffnet Raum zur Beeinflussung und Manipulation durch Medien / Lobbys / Interessengruppen
- Nur finanziell starke Interessengruppen beeinflussen die Allgemeingeit - die Interessengruppen gewinnen an Macht, nicht gerade das, was ich mir unter mehr Demokratie vorstelle
- VEs sind Orte der Entscheidung (Ja, Nein) und nicht der politischen Diskussion. Letztere ist aber bitter nötig, auch um Alternativen zu diskutieren und einen Kurs zu erkennen usw.
- VEs sind desktruktiv, d.h. unangenehme Probleme, die schwierigen Lösungen bedürfen werden nicht gelöst, sondern aufgeschoben weil immer verneint.
- Nicht alle Gesellschaftsgruppen können abstimmen (was ist mit den zukünftigen Generationen, z.B. in Bezug auf jetzige Umweltpolitik?)
- VEs können zu absurden Ergebnissen führen, siehe Schweiz und Minarett-Verbot - Minderheiten können diskriminiert werden

...bla mir fällt noch so viel dazu ein aber ich hab keine Lust das jetzt alles aufzuschreiben


----------



## DaStash (23. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Zudem besteht bei dieser 50/50-Variante des Volksentscheids wieder die Gefahr, dass einzelne Interessengruppen einen starken Einfluss auf die Parlamentarier haben würden. Die würden gemäß ihrer demokratischen Grundhaltung in der Theorie natürlich dennoch im Sinne des Volkes abstimmen, durch die eklatante Differenz der "Pro-Kopf-Abstimmungsgewalt"  zwischen Parlament und Volk, wäre Einflußnahme auf Politiker aber wieder ein prinzipielles Problem.


Ein wirklich sehr wichtiger Punkt. Deshalb müsste man auch eine zwei Drittel Regel einführen ohne deren Erreichen ein Volksentscheid eben nicht gültig ist. Das hört sich viel an aber man sieht es ja immer wieder, welche Macht bei schon jetzigen Volksentscheiden von Lobbygruppen mit einer verhältnismäßig, zur Gesamtbevölkerung gesehen, geringen Anhängerschaft ausgeht. Es muss einfach sichergestellt werden, dass ein Volksentscheid eben wirklich die Meinung des Volkes wiederspiegelt und nicht die einer bestimmten Lobbygruppe und das geht m. M. n. nur, wenn das Gros der Bevölkerng an dieser Abstimmung auch teilnimmt.

Aber wie gesagt, diese Gedanken sind eher theoretischer Natur, da ich ja, erklärter Maßen, eine Seite vorher schon begründet habe, warum ich gegen Volksentscheide bin.

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (23. Juli 2010)

Egal auf welcher Ebene es Volksentscheide gibt, sollten sie nur Wirksam sein, wenn eine bestimmte Anzahl von Wählern abgestimmt haben. Zwei Drittel wären da eine gute Wahl, denke ich, damit das Wahlergebnis wirklich die Meinung einer großen Gruppe wiederspiegelt.

Ansonsten steht nach wie vor das Problem der Information. Ich kann mich als Bürger weder auf das verlassen, was die Politiker sagen, noch das glauben, was die Wirtschaft erzählt und da die Medien in de Regel auch keinen echten, unabhängigen Journalismus mehr bieten, kann man denen auch nicht trauen. Wo soll ich also meine Informationen her bekommen um mich bei einer Wahl dann zu entscheiden?


----------



## DaStash (23. Juli 2010)

Grundsätzlich sehe ich das genauso. Entscheidungen sollten nur mit der nötigen Kompetenz getroffen werden dürfen. Ich denke ein guter Lösungsansatz währe direkte Demokratie, wo nicht ein Parteisystem gewählt wird, sondern wo direkte Volksvertreter gewählt werden, jeh nach Kompetenz. Dieses System würde dann, denke ich, den Willen des Volkes sehr gut wiederspiegeln und die nötige Entscheidungskompetenz sicherstellen. Aber das wird sich wohl leider nicht durchsetzen, da so viele Nutznießer des jetzigen Systems die Wollmilchsau aufgeben müssten, die sie jetzt ernährt und wer sägt schon freiwillig den Ast an auf dem er sitzt. 

p.s.: Hier meine Änderungswünsche, die schnellstmöglich zu einer besseren Demokratie und auch einer besseren Umsetzungsgenauigkeit führen werden.

1.) Abschaffung des Föderalismus
2.) Einführung von direkter Demokratie
3.) Abschaffung von Volksentscheiden und Aufwertung von Petitionsverfahren und desses Gestaltungsmöglichkeit

Diese drei grundlegenden Änderungen würden denke ich unserem Land und desses demokratische Einscheidungsfähigkeit sehr positiv zutragen. 

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (23. Juli 2010)

4.) Nebenjobs aka. Vorstandposten etc. dürften mindestens so lange nicht angenommen werden, wie jemand ein politisches Amt inne hat. Besser noch: Einmal Politiker -> nie wieder Vorstand.
5.) Parteisponsoring/Parteispenden gehören verboten.


----------



## Bärenmarke (23. Juli 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> 4.) Nebenjobs aka. *Vorstandposten* etc. dürften mindestens so lange nicht angenommen werden, wie jemand ein politisches Amt inne hat. Besser noch: Einmal Politiker -> nie wieder *Vorstand*.
> 5.) Parteisponsoring/Parteispenden gehören verboten.




Das ist so seeeeeeeeeehr falsch 

Politiker sitzen in den Aufsichtsräten und sind nicht im Vorstand 

Der Vorstand leitet die Firma und dazu hätten die meisten Politiker absolut keine Zeit, da es ein Vollzeitjob ist 

Der Aufsichtsrat hingegen ist ein kontrolierendes Organ, in dem zum größten Teil Leute sitzen, die einen gewissen namen haben. *Aber* absolut keine Ahnung von der Unternehmung an sich haben
Den eig. müssten sie den Vorstand kontrollieren bzw. überwachen um somit Schaden von der Firma abzuwenden, da den Leuten aber in den meisten Fällen die Kompetenz dazu fehlt... endet das meistens in einem Fiasko 
Was auch ganz interessant ist, das man in bis zu 10 Aufsichtsräten sein darf und was das bedeutet kannst du dir ja selbst ausmalen 

Da fehlt dann die Zeit sich ausreichend zu informieren und es geht eig. nur darum immer dazu sein zu allem ja und amen zu sagen und das Geld einzustreichen was teilweise bzw. bei den großen Firmen im 6 stelligen Bereich für auf gut deutsch nichts tun liegt.

Da sollte man den Riegel vor schieben, den viele Politiker strahlen in ihrem Amt ja schon nicht gerade viel Kompetenz aus, dann sollen sie das doch nicht auch noch auf andere Gebiete ausweiten 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## DaStash (23. Juli 2010)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Das ist so seeeeeeeeeehr falsch
> 
> Politiker sitzen in den Aufsichtsräten und sind nicht im Vorstand
> 
> ...


Hört sich ganz nach Lobbyarbeit an, ich denke das meinte frenzy auch. 

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (23. Juli 2010)

Rüchtüsch!! Das meinte ich ^^ Tut mir leid, dass ich die beiden Positionen durcheinandergewürfelt habe.


----------



## Bärenmarke (23. Juli 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Hört sich ganz nach Lobbyarbeit an, ich denke das meinte frenzy auch.



Nicht nur Lobbyarbeit, im Falle von z.b. VW ist es das bestimmt, aber viel mehr ist es doch nur wirtschaften in die eigene Tasche. Vor ein paar Monaten gabs dazu einen interessanten Artikel im Handelsblatt und die AR Vergütung war mehr als fürstlich
Für das Geld würd ich mich auch gern mal gemütlich in die Runde setzen 



frEnzy schrieb:


> Rüchtüsch!! Das meinte ich ^^ Tut mir leid, dass ich die beiden Positionen durcheinandergewürfelt habe.



Macht ja nichts 

Ich dachte mir nur, ich kläre es auf bevor Verwirrung entsteht

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## frEnzy (23. Juli 2010)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Nicht nur Lobbyarbeit, im Falle von z.b. VW ist es das bestimmt, aber viel mehr ist es doch nur wirtschaften in die eigene Tasche. Vor ein paar Monaten gabs dazu einen interessanten Artikel im Handelsblatt und die AR Vergütung war mehr als fürstlich
> Für das Geld würd ich mich auch gern mal gemütlich in die Runde setzen


Genau, bei uns gibt es keine bestochenen oder gekauften Politiker. Die bekommen dann halt einen Aufsichtsratsposten


----------



## Bärenmarke (23. Juli 2010)

Ja die stellen das schon gerissen an, damit es der großteil der Bevölkerung nicht mitbekommt 

Vor ein paar Jahren kam doch auch raus, das der AR von VW ihre Bordellbesuche über irgendeine versteckte Kostenstelle abgerechnet wurde... zumindest in der hinsicht sind sie nicht dumm, betrügen können sie gut

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ok, du beziehst dich also auf den Prozess, der nach dem Volksentscheid ansteht und beinhalten könnte, dass die Legislative sich in einer Sachfrage, in der das Volk direkt-demokratisch entschieden hat, sich unter Umständen effektiv über diese Entscheidung hinwegsetzen, also im Endeffekt anti-demokratisch handeln müsste.
> Oligarchie wäre das für mich aber nicht, denn die Legislative würde nicht zwangsläufig immer das Gegenteil des Volkswillen umsetzen und hätte auch selbst keine Möglichkeit, vorausschauend gegen den Volkswillen abzustimmen, da sie ihn zum Abstimmungszeitpunkt gar nicht kennen würde. Bei der Abstimmung wären es wiederum die Volksvertreter, die (aus ihrer Sicht) im Sinne des Volkes abstimmen würden, aber nicht Oligarchen. Mir fehlt also im Endeffekt der Wille als auch die Möglichkeit, gegen das Allgemeinwohl zu verstoßen, zumal es bei einer Oligarchie auch keine große Rolle spielen würde, wie ein etwaiges Endergebnis aussähe, da sie sich nicht an Gesetze halten müsste, die eine Umsetzung erfordern würden.



Den Unterschied seh ich ein, da sollte ich den Begriff nicht überdehnen.
Aber es ist nicht wirklich ein nachgelagerter Prozess: Wenn das Parlament 90 zu 10% abstimmt (man denke an den Afghanistan-Einmarsch) und das Volk 40 zu 60%, dann hätten wir nach deiner Formel ein amtliches Endergebniss, dem zu Folge die Option umgesetzt werden muss, gegen die sich die Bevölkerungsmehrheit amtlich ausgesprochen hat.



> Was an dieser Lösung allerdings mindestens so heikel ist, wie die Frage, wie sich der Umsetzung des 50/50-Volksentscheids nach dem Plebiszit in einer Demokratie legitimieren lässt, ist die wahrscheinlich geringe Akzeptanz in der Bevölkerung, die sich negativ auf die Wahlbeteiligung auswirken würde. Zudem besteht bei dieser 50/50-Variante des Volksentscheids wieder die Gefahr, dass einzelne Interessengruppen einen starken Einfluss auf die Parlamentarier haben würden. Die würden gemäß ihrer demokratischen Grundhaltung in der Theorie natürlich dennoch im Sinne des Volkes abstimmen, durch die eklatante Differenz der "Pro-Kopf-Abstimmungsgewalt"  zwischen Parlament und Volk, wäre Einflußnahme auf Politiker aber wieder ein prinzipielles Problem.



Oder in kurz: Wenn man beides macht, hat man auch die Probleme beider Varianten 
Ich teile aber die Hoffnung, dass sie sich z.T. gegenseitig aufheben, denn Lobbyismus und Massenmanipulation erfordern unterschiedliche Methoden und sind auch nicht immer in gleicher Richtung anwendbar.




DaStash schrieb:


> Ein wirklich sehr wichtiger Punkt. Deshalb müsste man auch eine zwei Drittel Regel einführen ohne deren Erreichen ein Volksentscheid eben nicht gültig ist.



Meinst du ein 2/3 Limit für das Wahlergebniss oder die Wahlbeteiligung?
Beides würde imho das Konzept zunichte machen:
- Wenn unter 50% der Bürger zuviele wären, die in ihrer Meinung manipuliert, dann kann der Anteil unter 66% genauso groß sein.
- Wenn 60% der Bürger für eine Variante sind, dann wäre es sicherlich kein Plus an Demokratie, wenn die 40%-Option umgesetzt wird.
Letzteres schließt außerdem Abstimmungen aus, bei denen kein "wie bisher" möglich. Gerade grundlegende Entscheidungen über die zukünftige Ausrichtung wären aber etwas, wo man das Volk fragen können sollte/müsste. (Beispiel: grüne Gentechnik vor ~10 Jahren. Großen ökologische Gefharen und potentiellen Gesundheitsrisiken steht großes Potential für die deutsche Wirtschaft gegenüber. Bislang gibt es aber gar keine Regel. Wie soll man eine 2/3 Grenze anwenden, wenn die Auswahl "verbieten" und "erlauben" ist?)




DaStash schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sehe ich das genauso. Entscheidungen sollten nur mit der nötigen Kompetenz getroffen werden dürfen. Ich denke ein guter Lösungsansatz währe direkte Demokratie, wo nicht ein Parteisystem gewählt wird, sondern wo direkte Volksvertreter gewählt werden, jeh nach Kompetenz. Dieses System würde dann, denke ich, den Willen des Volkes sehr gut wiederspiegeln und die nötige Entscheidungskompetenz sicherstellen.



Dieses System wäre entweder
- extrem aufwendig und unrepräsentativ (zwischen mehreren 100 Abgeordneten wählen, die z.B. 300 mit den meisten Stimmen kommen ins Parlament)
oder
- Minderheiten feindlich (Wahl eines Abgeordneten pro Wahlkreis, wie bereits heute üblich)
und obendrein kein Fortschritt. Denn: Die können sich ja weiterhin absprechen, sie können sich z.B. zur Organisation des Wahlkampes zusammentun, etc. . Genauso wie man heute einzelne Parteien wählt, de facto aber von festen Koalitionen regiert wird, kann man auch einzelne Abgeordnete wählen, die aber weiterhin im Rahmen einer parteiähnlichen Struktur agieren. Genaugenommen ist vollständige Unabhängigkeit auch gar nicht möglich. Bei der Vielzahl an Themen ist ein Abgeordneter auf zuverlässige Beratung angewiesen und die kann sich nicht jeder einzeln organisieren. (Weder vom finanziellen noch vom Aufwand her)




frEnzy schrieb:


> 4.) Nebenjobs aka. Vorstandposten etc. dürften mindestens so lange nicht angenommen werden, wie jemand ein politisches Amt inne hat. Besser noch: Einmal Politiker -> nie wieder Vorstand.
> 5.) Parteisponsoring/Parteispenden gehören verboten.



Letzteres wird schwierig, da Parteinahe Organisationen schon heute oft als Verein laufen. Aber man könnte für alle Parteien, Vereine, NGOs,... eine offene Buchführung verlangen, so dass diese Einnahmen für jedermann nachvollziehbar sind.
Für die Politiker selbst würde ich wesentlich stringenter sein:
Hochrangige Politik ist ein Full-Time-Job. Demnach haben hochrangige Politiker überhaupt keine Zeit für andere Tätigkeiten (inklusive "Geld anlegen"), umgekehrt kümmert sich der Staat eh zu 100% um sein Wohlbefinden. Demnach können sie auch nichts nebenbei verdienen und müssen es auch nicht => keinerlei Einnahmen für Politiker außer ihrer Diät (die dann ggf. auch höher ausfallen kann).
Das schließt nicht nur Vorstandsposten ein, sondern auch Aktiendividenden, "Geschenke" (bis zu einer Bagatellgrenze von sagen wir mal 500€. Auch Politiker sollen Weihnachten feiern), etc.
Alles, was ihnen trotzdem gegeben wird, geht in den Besitz des Staates über - genauso, wie es afaik schon heute mit Gastgeschenken getan wird, die z.B. Außenminister im Rahmen ihres Amtes überreicht bekommen.
Bei Sachgegenständen kann die ursprüngliche Zielperson gerne ein Vorkaufsrecht haben, aber direkte Zuwendungen an amtierende Politiker in irgend einer Weise gehören verboten. (dazu zählen auch Verträge, die eine spätere Übertragung garantieren. Wie man "Ehe" einsortiert, muss ich mir noch überlegen  )


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (23. Juli 2010)

GG schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Staatsgewalt geht vom Volke aus. Sie wird vom Volke in Wahlen und Abstimmungen und durch besondere Organe der Gesetzgebung, der vollziehenden Gewalt und der Rechtsprechung ausgeübt.


Zu einer Abstimmung über eine Bundes- oder Landesangelegenheit hat man mich noch nie eingeladen. "Alle Staatsgewalt geht vom Volke aus" ist irgendwie nicht so treffend, wenn man nur Vertreter in das Bundesparlament wählt und diese Vertreter nicht an ein Wählervotum oder an die Bürgermeinung gebunden sind, ja die Bürger noch nicht mal per Abstimmung Gesetze verhindern können bzw. Gesetzesvorschläge einbringen dürfen. Wo geht denn da bitte in der Realität bei konkreten Gesetzen die Staatsgewalt "vom Volke" aus? Ich würde das einfach mal "überrepräsentative Demokratie" nennen... Zu viel Repräsentation, zu wenig Demokratie... "Volksentscheide" bzw. allgemein Abstimmungen durch die Bürger sind dringend nötig...


----------



## DaStash (26. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Meinst du ein 2/3 Limit für das Wahlergebniss oder die Wahlbeteiligung?


 Ich meine damit, dass sichergestellt werden muss, dass ausreichend viele Meinungen und Ansichten zu einem Thema beigetragen werden und das sollte man damit absichern, das eine Mindestteilnahme von 2/3(grober Richterwert) der Bevölkerung erreicht werden muss, um ein Volksentscheid gültig zu machen. Andernfalls kann m. M. n. nicht sichergestellt werden, dass ausschliesslich Interessengruppen mobilisieren und reell gar nicht die Mehrheit wiederspiegeln obwohl sie in der jeweiligen Abstimmungen Mehrheiten erzielen.


> Gerade grundlegende Entscheidungen über die zukünftige Ausrichtung wären aber etwas, wo man das Volk fragen können sollte/müsste. (Beispiel: grüne Gentechnik vor ~10 Jahren. Großen ökologische Gefharen und potentiellen Gesundheitsrisiken steht großes Potential für die deutsche Wirtschaft gegenüber. Bislang gibt es aber gar keine Regel. Wie soll man eine 2/3 Grenze anwenden, wenn die Auswahl "verbieten" und "erlauben" ist?)


 In dem man, wie jetzt fast auch schon(bestimme Anzahl an Unterschriften die zu einem Volksentscheid führen), eine Mindesttreilnahme für die Gültigkeit eines Volksentscheides einführt.


> Dieses System wäre entweder
> - extrem aufwendig und unrepräsentativ (zwischen mehreren 100 Abgeordneten wählen, die z.B. 300 mit den meisten Stimmen kommen ins Parlament)
> oder
> - Minderheiten feindlich (Wahl eines Abgeordneten pro Wahlkreis, wie bereits heute üblich)
> und obendrein kein Fortschritt. Denn: Die können sich ja weiterhin absprechen, sie können sich z.B. zur Organisation des Wahlkampes zusammentun, etc. . Genauso wie man heute einzelne Parteien wählt, de facto aber von festen Koalitionen regiert wird, kann man auch einzelne Abgeordnete wählen, die aber weiterhin im Rahmen einer parteiähnlichen Struktur agieren. Genaugenommen ist vollständige Unabhängigkeit auch gar nicht möglich. Bei der Vielzahl an Themen ist ein Abgeordneter auf zuverlässige Beratung angewiesen und die kann sich nicht jeder einzeln organisieren. (Weder vom finanziellen noch vom Aufwand her)


 Dennoch überwiegen m. M. n. die Vorteile gegenüber den Nachteilen. Das jetzige System ist predisteniert für umfangreiche Lobbyarbeit, Fetternwirtschaft(im Sinne von Posten zuschieben) etc..
Was wir brauchen ist innovative, ideenreiche und vor allem nicht machterhaltende Politik(dem Volke aus dem Munde sprechen) und ich denke die wird man eben nicht mit dem jetzigen System erreichen. Des Weiteren wäre ich noch dafür das es nicht mehr erlaubt sein sollte neben der Politikerarbeit in irgendwelchen Aufsichtsräten zu sitzen. Ich weiß das durch die Forderung nur noch Berufspolitiker einzusetzen ein Stück Fachkompetenz verloren geht, die könnte man dann aber durch, wie es jetzt schon teilweise gehandhabt wird, durch Fachgremien, mit entsprechenden unabhängigen Experten, ausgleichen.

Ich denke es sollte so ablaufen. Es gibt nur noch Kommunalpolitik welche sich um die örtlichen Interessen kümmert, kein Föderalismus mehr. Die alleinige und endgültige Entscheidungsbefugnis in allen Dingen sollte bei der Bundespolitik liegen. Diese wird dann direkt vom Volk gewählt. Es könnte die Zahl der gewählten Abgeordneten auf 100 beschränkt werden. Die dürften dann mit entsprechenden Fachkompetenz im Sinne von unabhängigen Expertenausgestattet werden(nur beratend) um sicher zu stellen, dass entsprechend fundierte Entscheidungen getroffen werden können. Alternativ könnte man sich ja auch darauf beschränken, dass das Volk eben nur die Miniterpräsidenten für die jeweiligen Ressorts frei wählt und diese sich dann ihren Stab zusammenstellen können, natürlich stets unter der Prämisse, dass diese nicht befangen sein dürften. 

Ich weiß, dieses System ist nicht unbedingt einfacher als das Jetzige aber nach meinem Verständnis wäre es eine Möglichkeit mehr Volkswille in die Politik mit zu integrieren und gewichtigere Entscheidungen herbeiführen zu können.

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juli 2010)

> Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Wie ist aus der geplanten Ritterburg denn jetzt ein Bunker geworden? Wo lag das Problem im ganzen Bauprozeß? Warum ist ein Entscheid bei 1000 Einwohnern in die Hose gegangen, wenn die Mehrheit für eine wenigstens subjektiv hübsche Lösung gestimmt hat, der zur Abstimmung stehende Plan aber nicht korrekt umgesetzt wurde? Da kann ich ein Scheitern der Abstimmung als solcher noch nicht erkennen.



Genau das versteht bei uns auch keiner... Die Gemeinde hat abstimmen lassen, und die Baufirma hat gesagt ALLE Projekte seien realisierbar... Dennoch hat sich die Gemeinde ÜBER die Köpfe der Bevölkerung und damit ÜBER den Volksentscheid gestellt... Wer letztendlich das "GO" für den Bunker gegeben hat, weiß ich nicht... Ich werd aber mal etwas schnüffeln gehen. Denn dieses Thema ist in meinen Heimatort ein heißes Eisen...


----------



## Bärenmarke (26. Juli 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Dennoch überwiegen m. M. n. die Vorteile gegenüber den Nachteilen. Das jetzige System ist predisteniert für umfangreiche Lobbyarbeit, Fetternwirtschaft(im Sinne von Posten zuschieben) etc..
> Was wir brauchen ist innovative, ideenreiche und vor allem nicht machterhaltende Politik(dem Volke aus dem Munde sprechen) und ich denke die wird man eben nicht mit dem jetzigen System erreichen. Des Weiteren wäre ich noch dafür das es nicht mehr erlaubt sein sollte neben der Politikerarbeit in irgendwelchen Aufsichtsräten zu sitzen. Ich weiß das durch die Forderung nur noch Berufspolitiker einzusetzen ein Stück Fachkompetenz verloren geht, die könnte man dann aber durch, wie es jetzt schon teilweise gehandhabt wird, durch Fachgremien, mit entsprechenden unabhängigen Experten, ausgleichen.



Also Kompetenz geht dadurch mit sicherheit nicht verloren 
In den Aufsichtsräten sitzen sie ja auch nur, wegen ihrem Namen bzw. wegen Vetterleswirtschaft, das hat nichts mit kompetenz zu tun, den in diesem Aufgabengebiet als Aufsichtsrat versagen sie meist auf ganzer Linie!

Man sollte eher gucken, dass mehr Leute aus der Wirtschaft mit im Bundestag sitzen bzw. an den Gesetzen mitwirken, da die doch häufig ihr Ziel verfehlen, da es den Politikern einfach an fachliche Kompetenz mangelt.
Als beispiel nehm ich jetzt mal Guttenberg (ist jetzt nichts persönliches gegen ihn) In der letzten Wahlperiode war er noch Finanzminister und jetzt ist er Verteidigungsminister... und ich bezweifle doch stark, dass er für beide Ämter ausreichend qualifiziert ist und über das nötige Wissen benötigt.
Ich mein wir haben so viele fähige Köpfe Professoren usw. warum zieht man ihren Rat nicht herbei?
Würde man hierfür mehr Energie aufbringen um diesen Gedanken austausch zu fördern, würden mit Sicherheit auch bessere Gesetze zu stande kommen.


----------



## frEnzy (26. Juli 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Genau das versteht bei uns auch keiner... Die Gemeinde hat abstimmen lassen, und die Baufirma hat gesagt ALLE Projekte seien realisierbar... Dennoch hat sich die Gemeinde ÜBER die Köpfe der Bevölkerung und damit ÜBER den Volksentscheid gestellt... Wer letztendlich das "GO" für den Bunker gegeben hat, weiß ich nicht... Ich werd aber mal etwas schnüffeln gehen. Denn dieses Thema ist in meinen Heimatort ein heißes Eisen...


 Ach sooo!! Ich hatte dich erst so verstanden, dass die Burg dann zwar gebaut wurde aber nicht mehr wie eine Burg sondern wie ein Bunker aussah  Kleines Missverständnis ^^


----------



## Bärenmarke (26. Juli 2010)

Naja so schlecht ist ja ein Bunker nicht, kann ja auch recht lustig sein  *klick mich* 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich meine damit, dass sichergestellt werden muss, dass ausreichend viele Meinungen und Ansichten zu einem Thema beigetragen werden und das sollte man damit absichern, das eine Mindestteilnahme von 2/3(grober Richterwert) der Bevölkerung erreicht werden muss, um ein Volksentscheid gültig zu machen. Andernfalls kann m. M. n. nicht sichergestellt werden, dass ausschliesslich Interessengruppen mobilisieren und reell gar nicht die Mehrheit wiederspiegeln obwohl sie in der jeweiligen Abstimmungen Mehrheiten erzielen.



Du bist also ernsthaft der Meinung, dass man z.B. 51% der Bevölkerung leicht mobilisieren könnte, für 67% aber vollkommen neue Maßnahmen braucht?

Sorry, diese Ansicht teile ich nicht. Was gut organisierte Interessensgruppen an Personen überzeugt bekommen, kann man an den Wahlergebnissen der NPD sehen. Zu viel, aber nicht annähernd so viel. Für alles was in den zweistelligen Prozentbereich geht, braucht es Massenmedien. Und beeinflussen dann alle potentiellen Wähler in vergleichbarer Weise, da gibt es keine Aufwandsgrenze mehr, oberhalb von der eine Manipulation deutlich unwahrscheinlicher ist, als unterhalb.



> Dennoch überwiegen m. M. n. die Vorteile gegenüber den Nachteilen.



Welche Vorteile überwiegen bitte schön "funktioniert nicht" bzw."entspricht dem undemokratischsten Element, dass wir bereits heute haben" 



> Das jetzige System ist predisteniert für umfangreiche Lobbyarbeit, Fetternwirtschaft(im Sinne von Posten zuschieben) etc..



Und deins (welches Modell denn nun eigentlich) nicht?



> Was wir brauchen ist innovative, ideenreiche und vor allem nicht machterhaltende Politik(dem Volke aus dem Munde sprechen) und ich denke die wird man eben nicht mit dem jetzigen System erreichen.



Jedenfalls nicht mit dem jetzigen System und den jetzigen Wählern. Die Feststellung "so nicht" bringt einen in politischen Dingen aber nicht weiter, die kann man da an jeder zweiten Ecke treffen. Die schwierige Frage lautet "und wie dann?"
Und es ist keineswegs so, dass es nicht mehr schlechter werden kann. Die Bodenlinie für politische Systeme kann man sich z.B. in Somalia angucken. Was auch immer man an grundlegenden Änderungen fordert, sollte also klare Vorteile und keine klaren Nachteile haben.



> Des Weiteren wäre ich noch dafür das es nicht mehr erlaubt sein sollte neben der Politikerarbeit in irgendwelchen Aufsichtsräten zu sitzen.



siehe oben



> Ich denke es sollte so ablaufen. Es gibt nur noch Kommunalpolitik welche sich um die örtlichen Interessen kümmert, kein Föderalismus mehr. Die alleinige und endgültige Entscheidungsbefugnis in allen Dingen sollte bei der Bundespolitik liegen.



Die Abschaffung des Förderalismus würde uns einiges an Reibung ersparen (und Kapriolen wie die von Schavan und Peter Harry...), aber sie würde nichts an dem Grundproblem ändern. Eine geringere Zahl von Politikern würde effizienter regieren, aber ein falsche Auswahl von Politikern würde weiterhin in die falsche Richtung arbeiten.



> Diese wird dann direkt vom Volk gewählt.



Die Bundespolitik? Oder die Bundesregierung?
Ersteres würde ein paar 100 Abstimmungen pro Tag erfordern (=geht nicht), letzteres haben wir schon heute.



> Es könnte die Zahl der gewählten Abgeordneten auf 100 beschränkt werden. Die dürften dann mit entsprechenden Fachkompetenz im Sinne von unabhängigen Expertenausgestattet werden(nur beratend) um sicher zu stellen, dass entsprechend fundierte Entscheidungen getroffen werden können.



Also ~das, was wir heute im Bundestag haben (mit deutlich weniger Abgeordneten -> Korruption wird leichter, Abbildung des Wählerwillens schwerer) und etwas mehr staatlich bezahlten Experten (privat nichts dagegen, aber da Experten primär ignoriert werden, sehe ich den Sinn nicht)?



> Alternativ könnte man sich ja auch darauf beschränken, dass das Volk eben nur die Miniterpräsidenten für die jeweiligen Ressorts frei wählt und diese sich dann ihren Stab zusammenstellen können, natürlich stets unter der Prämisse, dass diese nicht befangen sein dürften.



Ministerpräsidenten sind die Chefs der Länder, die du gerade abschaffen wolltest. Wenn dann müsste das Volk die Minister direkt wählen, was uns aber
nicht den bislang diskutierten Problemen in der Legislative näherbringt (die imho schwerer wiegen, als die in der Exekutive).
Und "Prämisse: nicht befangen" - wer soll dass denn bitte unbefangen entscheiden? Und nach welchen Kriterien??





Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Man sollte eher gucken, dass mehr Leute aus der Wirtschaft mit im Bundestag sitzen bzw. an den Gesetzen mitwirken, da die doch häufig ihr Ziel verfehlen, da es den Politikern einfach an fachliche Kompetenz mangelt.
> Als beispiel nehm ich jetzt mal Guttenberg (ist jetzt nichts persönliches gegen ihn) In der letzten Wahlperiode war er noch Finanzminister und jetzt ist er Verteidigungsminister... und ich bezweifle doch stark, dass er für beide Ämter ausreichend qualifiziert ist und über das nötige Wissen benötigt.
> Ich mein wir haben so viele fähige Köpfe Professoren usw. warum zieht man ihren Rat nicht herbei?
> Würde man hierfür mehr Energie aufbringen um diesen Gedanken austausch zu fördern, würden mit Sicherheit auch bessere Gesetze zu stande kommen.



Der Sinn von Politik sind keine wissenschaftliche und erst recht keine wirtschaftlichen Entscheidungen (für letztere haben wir genug Lobbyverbände), der Sinn von Politik sind Kompromisse zwischen diesen und noch einer ganzen Reihe weiterer Aspekten. Ein BWL-Prof kann dir mit etwas Glück sagen, wie man einen Teil der Wirtschaftsgesetzgebung gestalten sollte, damit es den Unternehmen gut geht. Aber er hat null Ahnung von Ökologie. Umgekehrt wird dir der Ökologe viel dazu erzählen, wie man das Überleben der Menschen etwas wahrscheinlicher machen kann, aber nicht, welchem Großkonzern man ein paar Milliarden zuschieben sollte. Deswegen sagt man nunmal bei jedem "Experten" dazu, wofür er Experte ist. Weil die Welt zu komplex ist, um alles zu verstehen. Genaugenommen sind schon die obengenannten Bereiche zu Komplex, ohne über die 1-2 Kongreßebenen und Vermittler zwischen hunderten Experten eine einzelne Aussage zu bekommen.
Am Ende von all dem muss ein Vertreter des Volkes die unterschiedliche Aspekte danach gewichten, was sinnvoll für die Bevölkerung ist (oder, in der Praxis: was innerhalb von <4 Jahren den größten Teil der Bevölkerung am meisten beeindruckt  ).
Dazu braucht es auch wenig Kompetenz im jeweiligen Fach, sondern viel eher ein Gespür für Leute, die Fähigkeit, sich in die verschiedensten Fächer schnell einzulesen, die Fähigkeit den Überblick zu behalten und die Fähigkeit mit einer großen Anzahl an Leuten effektiv zu kommunizieren. Guttenberg muss 0 Ahnung von Verteidigung und Militär haben. Er muss wissen, wie und wo er eine objektive Antwort erhält, welche Teile des Militärs in den nächsten 4 Jahren welche Aufmerksamkeit und welche Freiheiten und welche Schranken brauchen, damit sie für die nächsten Jahrzehnte das beste aus diesen 4 Jahren herausholen und er muss wissen, wie er diese Informationen für den Bundestag aufbereitet und welche Priorität sie z.B. im Vergleich zur Krankenversorgung haben sollten. (und natürlich wo er seinen Klappstuhl hat)


----------



## Bierseppi (26. Juli 2010)

also ich bin für volksentscheide aber nicht wenn nur ei nviertel der bevölkerung hingeht und dann solche Idioten wie der Herr Frankenberger der zufälliger weise aus der von mir nächstgelegenen stadt kommt solche absolut behinderten volksentscheide verwirklicht wie das mit dem nichtrauchergesetz ( ich bin einer der sehr selten mal eine raucht ca 5-10 pro jahr)und was sollen leute machen denen eine shischa bar gehört soll da nicht mehr geraucht werden ?? die müssen auch von was  leben 

ich sag nur eins : Lauter irre in diesem land


----------



## Bärenmarke (27. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Sinn von Politik sind keine wissenschaftliche und erst recht keine wirtschaftlichen Entscheidungen (für letztere haben wir genug Lobbyverbände), der Sinn von Politik sind Kompromisse zwischen diesen und noch einer ganzen Reihe weiterer Aspekten. Ein BWL-Prof kann dir mit etwas Glück sagen, wie man einen Teil der Wirtschaftsgesetzgebung gestalten sollte, damit es den Unternehmen gut geht. Aber er hat null Ahnung von Ökologie. Umgekehrt wird dir der Ökologe viel dazu erzählen, wie man das Überleben der Menschen etwas wahrscheinlicher machen kann, aber nicht, welchem Großkonzern man ein paar Milliarden zuschieben sollte. Deswegen sagt man nunmal bei jedem "Experten" dazu, wofür er Experte ist. Weil die Welt zu komplex ist, um alles zu verstehen. Genaugenommen sind schon die obengenannten Bereiche zu Komplex, ohne über die 1-2 Kongreßebenen und Vermittler zwischen hunderten Experten eine einzelne Aussage zu bekommen.
> Am Ende von all dem muss ein Vertreter des Volkes die unterschiedliche Aspekte danach gewichten, was sinnvoll für die Bevölkerung ist (oder, in der Praxis: was innerhalb von <4 Jahren den größten Teil der Bevölkerung am meisten beeindruckt  ).



Darüber kann man wohl denken wie man möchte... Vorletzte Woche war es glaub ich, stand dazu ein netter Artikel im Handelsblatt in dem sich ein Ökonom war es glaub ich, aufjedenfall jemand bekanntes und kompetentes  darüber ausgelassen hat, das heute viel zu wenig Vertreter der Wirtschaft usw. im Bundestag sitzen und deswegen viele Gesetze an ihren gesetzten Zielen vorbeischanzen und dadurch viele Milliarden verschwendet werden.
Von daher finde ich das eig. nicht schlecht, wenn man wie früher auch mehr auf solche Leute zurückgreifen kann, die dann auch mal sagen stopp, wenn ihr das so und so machen wollt, müsst ihr auch das und das bedenken.
Weil sind wir mal ehrlich, der großteil der heutigen Politiker ist doch alles andere als kompetent und wenn so jemand vernünftige Gesetze machen soll, das beist sich doch einwenig





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dazu braucht es auch wenig Kompetenz im jeweiligen Fach, sondern viel eher ein Gespür für Leute, die Fähigkeit, sich in die verschiedensten Fächer schnell einzulesen, die Fähigkeit den Überblick zu behalten und die Fähigkeit mit einer großen Anzahl an Leuten effektiv zu kommunizieren. Guttenberg muss 0 Ahnung von Verteidigung und Militär haben. Er muss wissen, wie und wo er eine objektive Antwort erhält, welche Teile des Militärs in den nächsten 4 Jahren welche Aufmerksamkeit und welche Freiheiten und welche Schranken brauchen, damit sie für die nächsten Jahrzehnte das beste aus diesen 4 Jahren herausholen und er muss wissen, wie er diese Informationen für den Bundestag aufbereitet und welche Priorität sie z.B. im Vergleich zur Krankenversorgung haben sollten. (und natürlich wo er seinen Klappstuhl hat)



Der Guttenberg war vielleicht nicht so ein gutes Beispiel, da man bei dem Verteidigungsresort jetzt nicht unbedingt so viel Ahnung haben muss da hast du recht, da ist es sinnvoller wenn man seine Generäle usw. befragt.
Aber gerade in anderen wichtigeren Bereichen, wie z.b. Wirtschaft, Arbeit und soziales usw. ist es doch vernünftig, wenn das jemand macht der auch Ahnung von der Materie hat.... weil sich einlesen ist ja schön und gut, aber heute liest er mal das und morgen wieder was ganz anderes wo ihn begeistert oder wechselt er die Berater.... verstehst du worauf ich hinaus will? Da fehlt mir die klare Linie, die jemand hat der sich damit auskennt und nicht ständig eine andere Postion einnimmt...  
Weil anderst tritt man meist viel zu lang auf einer Stelle und wie heißt es immer zu viele Köche verderben den Brei... und das hat man da einfach, wenn jemand "nur" auf die Berater angewiesen ist.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Painkiller (27. Juli 2010)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Naja so schlecht ist ja ein Bunker nicht, kann ja auch recht lustig sein  *klick mich*
> 
> mfg
> 
> Bärenmarke


 


Hast du schon mal einen Bunker gesehen, bei dem jede Wand ne andere Farbe hat?

Ich glaub ich mach mal Bilder von dem Ding...^^


----------



## DaStash (27. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du bist also ernsthaft der Meinung, dass man z.B. 51% der Bevölkerung leicht mobilisieren könnte, für 67% aber vollkommen neue Maßnahmen braucht?


 Das habe ich nicht geschrieben und der Meinung bin ich auch nicht. Ich sage lediglich das es zu wenig ist wenn für einfache Gesetze eine Abstimmungsquote von 25-33% ausreicht. 50% sind i. d. R. nur für für Verfassungsänderungen vorgesehen. M. m. n. kann man mit einer höheren Quote sicherstellen, dass genug Interessen vertreten sind.


> Sorry, diese Ansicht teile ich nicht. Was gut organisierte Interessensgruppen an Personen überzeugt bekommen, kann man an den Wahlergebnissen der NPD sehen. Zu viel, aber nicht annähernd so viel. Für alles was in den zweistelligen Prozentbereich geht, braucht es Massenmedien. Und beeinflussen dann alle potentiellen Wähler in vergleichbarer Weise, da gibt es keine Aufwandsgrenze mehr, oberhalb von der eine Manipulation deutlich unwahrscheinlicher ist, als unterhalb.


 Du verstehst das nicht. Es sollte nicht möglich sein das Wenige vielen Anderen ihre Meinung aufdrücken und rechnerisch ist das möglich, siehe obige Zahlen. Mit einer entsprechenden Anhebung der Mindesttteilnehmerzahlen kann sichergestellt werden, dass genug verschiedene Interessen beteiligt sind.


> Welche Vorteile überwiegen bitte schön "funktioniert nicht" bzw."entspricht dem undemokratischsten Element, dass wir bereits heute haben"


 Wie geschrieben:
-weniger Fetternwirtschaft
- Trennung von Interessen und Kompetenz
- besser Volksspiegel in der Aufteilung der entsprechenden Ämter
- mehr Einfluss auf einzelne Ressorts
- Parteiunabhängigkeit etc.


> Und deins (welches Modell denn nun eigentlich) nicht?


 Stand doch unten??!! Und nein, das System ist aus genannten Gründen weit weniger anfällig für Lobbytum und Fetternwirtschaft. Das man so etwas nie ausschliessen kann sollte wohl klar sein aber das man es reduzieren kann und auch sollte ist denke ich unstrittig. Meine Vorschlag diesbezüglich habe ich bereits unterbreitet, was ist deine Alternative, wenn Dir mein Geschriebenes in dem Punkt nicht zusagt?


> Jedenfalls nicht mit dem jetzigen System und den jetzigen Wählern. Die Feststellung "so nicht" bringt einen in politischen Dingen aber nicht weiter, die kann man da an jeder zweiten Ecke treffen. Die schwierige Frage lautet "und wie dann?"


 Genau, die Frage hatte ich aus dem Kontext heraus auch gestellt aber "wie dann" soll es weitergehen, wenn nicht so wie von mir vorgeschlagen?


> Und es ist keineswegs so, dass es nicht mehr schlechter werden kann. Die Bodenlinie für politische Systeme kann man sich z.B. in Somalia angucken. Was auch immer man an grundlegenden Änderungen fordert, sollte also klare Vorteile und keine klaren Nachteile haben.


Dem kann ich zustimmen, deshalb sollte man in den von mir genannten Punkten auch intervinieren.


> siehe oben


 


> Die Abschaffung des Förderalismus würde uns einiges an Reibung ersparen (und Kapriolen wie die von Schavan und Peter Harry...), aber sie würde nichts an dem Grundproblem ändern. Eine geringere Zahl von Politikern würde effizienter regieren, aber ein falsche Auswahl von Politikern würde weiterhin in die falsche Richtung arbeiten.


Man wird es nie letzendlich ausschliessen können, dass nicht mehr falsch ausgewählte Amtsträger die Leitung haben aber man kann mit der direkten Demokratie wesentlich effektiver die Interessen des Volkes vertreten als wenn man nur ein Parteisystem wählt, welches sich dann intern die Posten zuschiesst, wo Erfahrungen und Kompetenz oft auf der Strecke bleiben und nur Beziehungen und Status eine Rolle spielen. Das hört sich klischeemäßig an, ich weiß aber ich bin überzeugt das dem in großen Teilen so ist.


> Die Bundespolitik? Oder die Bundesregierung?
> Ersteres würde ein paar 100 Abstimmungen pro Tag erfordern (=geht nicht), letzteres haben wir schon heute.


 Letzteres und nein so etwas haben wir heute nicht. Wir wähle keine Minister und Bundespräsidenten und Budneskanzler direkt. Wir wählen Parteiapparate.


> Also ~das, was wir heute im Bundestag haben (mit deutlich weniger Abgeordneten -> Korruption wird leichter, Abbildung des Wählerwillens schwerer) und etwas mehr staatlich bezahlten Experten (privat nichts dagegen, aber da Experten primär ignoriert werden, sehe ich den Sinn nicht)?


Was von meinen Forderungen haben wir denn heute im Bundestag? Weniger Abgeodnete? Mit ca. 600 Abgeordneten trifft das wohl kaum zu.
Die heutigen Experten sitzen ja als Abgeordnete im Bundestag. Jene die direkt aus der Wrtschaft kommen und mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit bestimmte Interessen vertreten, auf die wird gehört. Aber solche Experten sollten m. M. n. nur eine beratene Funktion haben als eine entscheidungstragende Position als Abgeordneter.

Kannst du eigentlich die erste Klammer auch begründen also warum mit weniger Abgeodneten die Manipulation leichter wird, die Korruption höher und der Wahlspiegel des Volkes gerinegr?


> Ministerpräsidenten sind die Chefs der Länder, die du gerade abschaffen wolltest.


 Ich meinte auch, wie aus dem Kontext hervorgeht, die Minister.


> Wenn dann müsste das Volk die Minister direkt wählen


*zustimm*


> , was uns aber
> nicht den bislang diskutierten Problemen in der Legislative näherbringt (die imho schwerer wiegen, als die in der Exekutive).


 Warum bringt uns das nicht näher?


> Und "Prämisse: nicht befangen" - wer soll dass denn bitte unbefangen entscheiden? Und nach welchen Kriterien??


Das befangen bezieht sich auf die Personen, der Stab, den sich die vom Volk gewählten Minister aussuchen dürfen. Diese sollten eben nicht nebenbei in irgendwelchen Interessensverbänden/ in der Wirtschaft arbeiten sondern eher Berufpolitiker sein. Für Kompetenz könnten dann unabhängige Experten, davon gibt es ja genügend sorgen, die dem Stab beratend zur Seite stehen.

Nach näherer Überlegung und um den Wählern nicht zu viel Zeitaufwand und Recherche zuzumuten bin ich für Variante 2, wo eben nur die Minister gewählt werden.

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (27. Juli 2010)

Wenn schon mal das Listen System abgeschafft werden würde, wäre das sehr gut. Wenn die Politiker direkt gewählt werden würden und es keine Listenplätze mehr geben würde, müssten sich die Politiker direkt bei ihrem Wahlkreis bewähren und nicht bloß bei den Parteikollegen einschleimen, die die Listenplätze festlegen. Das würde auch indirekt zu besserer Politik führen, da jeder Buh-Mann, der Mist macht, das Problem der Wiederwahl hat.
Noch besser wäre es, wenn die Minister auch direkt gewählt werden würden. Genau wie der Kanzler und der Präsident auch! Wenn das geschafft wäre, wäre schon viel gewonne, denke ich


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2010)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Darüber kann man wohl denken wie man möchte... Vorletzte Woche war es glaub ich, stand dazu ein netter Artikel im Handelsblatt in dem sich ein Ökonom war es glaub ich, aufjedenfall jemand bekanntes und kompetentes  darüber ausgelassen hat, das heute viel zu wenig Vertreter der Wirtschaft usw. im Bundestag sitzen und deswegen viele Gesetze an ihren gesetzten Zielen vorbeischanzen und dadurch viele Milliarden verschwendet werden.
> Von daher finde ich das eig. nicht schlecht, wenn man wie früher auch mehr auf solche Leute zurückgreifen kann, die dann auch mal sagen stopp, wenn ihr das so und so machen wollt, müsst ihr auch das und das bedenken.
> Weil sind wir mal ehrlich, der großteil der heutigen Politiker ist doch alles andere als kompetent und wenn so jemand vernünftige Gesetze machen soll, das beist sich doch einwenig



"Inkompetent" und "gute XYZ" beißt sich immer 
Was ich sagen wollte ist, dass man als BWL-Prof auch nicht unbedingt bessere (im Sinne der Gemeinschaft) Gesetze macht. Mit etwas Glück macht man bessere Gesetze für die Wirtschaft, aber zum "Gesetze machen" braucht man in erster Linie Kompetenz im juristischen (welche sehr viele Politiker der Ausbildung nach haben) und für "die besten Gesetze für die Allgemeinheit machen", braucht man Ahnung von allem. An dritter Stelle kommt dann "Kenntniss vom Resort". Sicherlich auch sehr wichtig, aber der Punkt, den man am leichtesten auf Berater abwälzen kann und somit der unwichtigste Punkt für den Minister selbst.




> Der Guttenberg war vielleicht nicht so ein gutes Beispiel, da man bei dem Verteidigungsresort jetzt nicht unbedingt so viel Ahnung haben muss da hast du recht, da ist es sinnvoller wenn man seine Generäle usw. befragt.



Eigentlich ist gerade Guttenberg ein sehr gutes Beispiel, weil er von nichts wirklich ne Ahnung hat 
Aber auch als Wirtschaftsminister kann man -siehe Guttenberg  - sehr gut andere Leute befragen. (man sollte nur dabei nicht vergessen, dass man schon ein paar 100 für diesen Zweck beschäftigt...)



> Aber gerade in anderen wichtigeren Bereichen, wie z.b. Wirtschaft, Arbeit und soziales usw. ist es doch vernünftig, wenn das jemand macht der auch Ahnung von der Materie hat....



Nach welcher Ausbildung hat man denn Ahnung von der Materie "Arbeit"? "Soziales"? "Familie"? "Entwicklungshilfe"?
Verteidigung war nach Wirtschaft vermutlich noch der Ministerposten, für den sich am ehesten was passendes findet 



> weil sich einlesen ist ja schön und gut, aber heute liest er mal das und morgen wieder was ganz anderes wo ihn begeistert oder wechselt er die Berater.... verstehst du worauf ich hinaus will? Da fehlt mir die klare Linie, die jemand hat der sich damit auskennt und nicht ständig eine andere Postion einnimmt...



Damit wären wir wieder bei der Kompetenz.
Man darf und soll nicht mal das und mal jenes lesen. Man muss sich durch seriöse Berichte wälzen, man muss ein Blick darauf haben, welche Wissenschaftler wovon Ahnung haben und welcher Schreiberling wem nach dem Mund redet. Und ganz besonders sorgfältig sollte man bei seinen Beratern sein, die sind schließlich die beste Quelle für vertrauenswürdiges Material.
Das unsere heutigen Politiker all das i.d.R. gar nicht hinbekommen, weil bei der "Einstellung" die wichtigsten Qualifikationen "Ausstrahlung" und "Medienkompetenz" sind und weil die wichtigste Tätigkeit "Image zum Zeitpunkt der nächsten Wahl optimieren" lautet, ist ein anderer Schuh. Dieses Problem resultiert aber direkt aus dem Verhalten der Wähler und du wirst es immer haben, wenn du diese Wähler wählen lässt.




DaStash schrieb:


> Du verstehst das nicht. Es sollte nicht möglich sein das Wenige vielen Anderen ihre Meinung aufdrücken und rechnerisch ist das möglich, siehe obige Zahlen. Mit einer entsprechenden Anhebung der Mindesttteilnehmerzahlen kann sichergestellt werden, dass genug verschiedene Interessen beteiligt sind.



D.h. deine Grenze dient ausschließlich dazu, dass Volksentscheide mit mangelnder Beteiligung ungültig werden, weil "zuwenig Interessen" beteiligt sind? Ok.
Ausgangspunkt für diese Diskussion war aber, dass der deutsche Wähler offensichtlich zu blöd ist, seine eigenen Interessen in ein angemessenes Wahlverhalten fließen zu lassen (z.B. "keine FDP-Politik wollen" und dann "FDP wählen). Da du darauf reagiert hattest, bin ich die ganze Zeit davon ausgegangen, dass dein Vorschlag eine Lösung für dieses Problem sein soll.
Denn dieses Problem gilt es zu lösen - welchen Nutzen sollten Volksentscheide haben, bei denen genau die gleichen Fehler gemacht werden, wie bei den Bundestagswahlen?



> Wie geschrieben:
> -weniger Fetternwirtschaft



Wie geschrieben: 
Wodurch? Dadurch, dass sich der regelmäßige Treffpunkt der Politiker nicht mehr "Parteizentrale", sondern "Clubhaus" nennt? Nur weil du die Leute einzeln auflistest, hören sie nicht auf miteinander zu reden. Das klappt schon bei der Trennung von Parteien nicht.



> - Trennung von Interessen und Kompetenz



Wo hast du dazu was geschrieben und wie soll eine direktere Wahl Interessen und Kompetenz trennen 



> - besser Volksspiegel in der Aufteilung der entsprechenden Ämter



Wieso? Weil die einflussreichste Gruppe jetzt den Inhaber jedes einzelnen Amtes diktiert, anstatt -wie bislang- wenigstens ein Teil der Ämter einem Koalitionspartner zu überlassen?



> Stand doch unten??!!



Wenn dann oben. Und da steht nur "direkte Wahl". Es gibt aber eine ganze Reihe von Möglichkeiten, wie eine große Masse an Leuten eine größere Gruppe von Leuten wählen soll und jede einzelne davon hat massive Nachteile, wenn es um faire und demokratische Repräsentation geht.



> Und nein, das System ist aus genannten Gründen weit weniger anfällig für Lobbytum und Fetternwirtschaft.



"genannte Gründe"? Du postulierst zum wiederholten mal, dass es das wäre, aber Argumente bist du und bislang schuldig geblieben. (s.o.)



> Genau, die Frage hatte ich aus dem Kontext heraus auch gestellt aber "wie dann" soll es weitergehen, wenn nicht so wie von mir vorgeschlagen?



Naheliegend wäre "so wie jetzt". Man könnte eine sehr lange Liste von weiteren Möglichkeiten zusammenstellen, aber wie schon erwähnt: Die meisten davon wären ein Rückschritt.



>



Ende dieses Posts
Ich fordere da noch deutlich mehr Einschränkungen, als du.
Aber das ist ein anderer Schauplatz, als die Volkspartizipation.



> Man wird es nie letzendlich ausschliessen können, dass nicht mehr falsch ausgewählte Amtsträger die Leitung haben aber man kann mit der direkten Demokratie wesentlich effektiver die Interessen des Volkes vertreten als wenn man nur ein Parteisystem wählt, welches sich dann intern die Posten zuschiesst, wo Erfahrungen und Kompetenz oft auf der Strecke bleiben und nur Beziehungen und Status eine Rolle spielen. Das hört sich klischeemäßig an, ich weiß aber ich bin überzeugt das dem in großen Teilen so ist.



Deine Überzeugung in Ehren, aber wenn ich mir die Wahlergebnisse und die Aussagen vieler meiner Mitbürger angucke, dann hat Kompetenz und Erfahrung in den parteiinternen Verfahren noch wesentlich häufiger etwas zu sagen (d.h. bei jedem zehnten Posten  ), als bei direkten Wahlen.



> Letzteres und nein so etwas haben wir heute nicht. Wir wähle keine Minister und Bundespräsidenten und Budneskanzler direkt. Wir wählen Parteiapparate.



Ah, okay. Da du im folgenden Satz (der mir das gleiche zu thematisieren schien) von Abgeordneten, d.h. Parlamentsmitgliedern sprachst, dachte ich, du meinst die Legislative. Wenns dir nur um die Exekutive geht...
Die direkt zu wählen bringt uns in der Gesetzgebung auch nicht weiter. Im Best Case bekommen wir ein paar andere Gesetzesvorschläge, aber ohne Kompetenz (s.o.) werden die nicht unbedingt besser, im Gegenteil.



> Was von meinen Forderungen haben wir denn heute im Bundestag? Weniger Abgeodnete? Mit ca. 600 Abgeordneten trifft das wohl kaum zu.



Äh - "Also ~das, was wir heute im Bundestag haben (mit deutlich weniger Abgeordneten" <- ist dieser Satz so schwer zu verstehen 



> Die heutigen Experten sitzen ja als Abgeordnete im Bundestag. Jene die direkt aus der Wrtschaft kommen und mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit bestimmte Interessen vertreten, auf die wird gehört. Aber solche Experten sollten m. M. n. nur eine beratene Funktion haben als eine entscheidungstragende Position als Abgeordneter.



Äh: Im Bundestag sitzen Volksvertrer. Gewählt im Volk. Die sind nicht selten Experten für Selbstdarstellung, aber das war es auch schon. Experten zu Sachfragen gibts in Beratergrämien/-stäben bzw. nicht selten werden Gutachten zu Einzelfragen in Auftrag gegeben.



> Kannst du eigentlich die erste Klammer auch begründen also warum mit weniger Abgeodneten die Manipulation leichter wird, die Korruption höher und der Wahlspiegel des Volkes gerinegr?



Einfache Logik:
Korruption: Es ist einfacher und billiger, 20% von 100 zu bestechen, als 20% von 600.
Wählerwillen: Es ist schwerer, 80 Millionen Meinungen in 100 Leuten repräsentativ vertreten zu haben, als in 600.



> Warum bringt uns das nicht näher?



S.o.: Weil die Minister kein nenneswerter Teil der Legislative sind?
Die sind zwar in der Praxis auch alle Bundestagsabgeordnete, aber zusammen machen sie kaum 2% aus. Nur weil du die nach einem anderen Verfahren direkt wählst, hast du keine bessere Gesetzgebung. Insbesondere nicht, wenn man bedenkt, dass es bereits 299 direkt gewählte Abgeordnete gibt.



> Das befangen bezieht sich auf die Personen, der Stab, den sich die vom Volk gewählten Minister aussuchen dürfen. Diese sollten eben nicht nebenbei in irgendwelchen Interessensverbänden/ in der Wirtschaft arbeiten sondern eher Berufpolitiker sein. Für Kompetenz könnten dann unabhängige Experten, davon gibt es ja genügend sorgen, die dem Stab beratend zur Seite stehen.



Und du denkst, "arbeitet in diesem Moment nicht für irgendwelche Interessensverbände/in der Wirtschaft" ist ein zuverlässiges Kriterium, um Befangenheit auszuschließen? Imho macht das rein gar keinen Unterschied. Da wird dann eben mal jemand für 4 Jahre nicht vom Lobbyverband, sondern vom Staat bezahlt und erhält danach einen dicken Bonus oder ähnliches.


----------



## Bärenmarke (27. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Inkompetent" und "gute XYZ" beißt sich immer
> Was ich sagen wollte ist, dass man als BWL-Prof auch nicht unbedingt bessere (im Sinne der Gemeinschaft) Gesetze macht. Mit etwas Glück macht man bessere Gesetze für die Wirtschaft, aber zum "Gesetze machen" braucht man in erster Linie Kompetenz im juristischen (welche sehr viele Politiker der Ausbildung nach haben) und für "die besten Gesetze für die Allgemeinheit machen", braucht man Ahnung von allem. An dritter Stelle kommt dann "Kenntniss vom Resort". Sicherlich auch sehr wichtig, aber der Punkt, den man am leichtesten auf Berater abwälzen kann und somit der unwichtigste Punkt für den Minister selbst.



Ich mein das halt so, dass im direkten Umfeld mehr Leute vom Fach sind und nicht wegen jeder kleinigkeit gleich der Expertenkreis zusammen rücken muss.
Und das finde ich auch sehr schade, das nur Wert auf Medienkompetenz und auftreten in der Öffentlichkeit gelegt wird und die Leistung bzw. Kompetenz die wenigstens bis gar keinen Interessieren 






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nach welcher Ausbildung hat man denn Ahnung von der Materie "Arbeit"? "Soziales"? "Familie"? "Entwicklungshilfe"?
> Verteidigung war nach Wirtschaft vermutlich noch der Ministerposten, für den sich am ehesten was passendes findet



Wie man am besten Arbeit schafft denke ich mal dürfte jemand der Ahnung von VWL und BWL hat zumindest mal gute Ideen haben und die Umsetzung dürfte ich denk ich auch besser sein, wie man das von so manchen Gesetzen gewöhnt ist
Bei den anderen brauch man Personen die eine gute Allgemeinbildung haben, sich in etwas hineinversetzen können usw. und das sind genau Dinge die unsere Politiker nicht haben Ich hoff du verstehst, welchen Personenkreis ich meine.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Damit wären wir wieder bei der Kompetenz.
> Man darf und soll nicht mal das und mal jenes lesen. Man muss sich durch seriöse Berichte wälzen, man muss ein Blick darauf haben, welche Wissenschaftler wovon Ahnung haben und welcher Schreiberling wem nach dem Mund redet.



Und genau das meine ich, ist es nicht so dass unsere Politker heute so eine Meinung haben, morgen dann eine andere und übermorgen geht es wieder in die komplett andere Richtung
Einer Qualifizierteren Person würde das nicht passieren
Dich könnte ich mir z.b. gut als Umweltminister vorstellen, wenn man dir den ein oder anderen Tick noch austreibt



mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2010)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ich mein das halt so, dass im direkten Umfeld mehr Leute vom Fach sind und nicht wegen jeder kleinigkeit gleich der Expertenkreis zusammen rücken muss.



Im Reichstag und den umliegenden Parlamentsgebäuden finden sich afaik einige 1000 Arbeitsplätze. Wenn da keine passenden Experten drunter sind, machen die Abgeordneten (mal wieder) was falsch 
(ich tippe aber eher darauf, dass sie nicht wirklich auf die Experten hören)



> Und das finde ich auch sehr schade, das nur Wert auf Medienkompetenz und auftreten in der Öffentlichkeit gelegt wird und die Leistung bzw. Kompetenz die wenigstens bis gar keinen Interessieren



Tjo. BILD ist halt weiter verbreitet, als Bildung.





> Wie man am besten Arbeit schafft denke ich mal dürfte jemand der Ahnung von VWL und BWL hat



Sicher? Es geht hier nicht darum, Arbeit in einem Unternehmen zu schaffen, d.h. i.d.R. sich auf Kosten der Konkurrenz Marktanteile zu sichern. Es geht hier darum, mit z.T. sehr beschränkten Mitteln in anderen Unternehmen Arbeitsplätze zu schaffen, dabei eine zukunftstaugliche Wirtschaftsstruktur zu erreichen, besonders arbeitsarme Landstriche gezielt zu unterstützen, keinen manipulierenden Einfluss auf Wettbewerbsverhältnisse zu nehmen, keine Arbeitsplätze an anderer Stelle zu gefährden, das Wohlbefinden der bestehenden und kommenden Arbeitnehmer zu sichern/steigern, die Entwicklungsdynamik der verschiedenen Sparten zu kennen und sämtliche Faktoren, die sonst noch den Konjunkturverlauf in den nächsten Jahren beeinflussen können.
Ach ja: Und all das in Koordination mit den Ministerien für Soziales, Familie, Bau/Infrastruktur, Umwelt und -bei der exportorientierten deutschen Wirtschaft- Außenbeziehungen und natürlich Recht, schließlich muss sich das ganze in die bestehende Gesetzeslandschaft einpflegen.
Ich will nicht behaupten, dass VWL dabei nicht hilfreich sein könnte, aber ich vermute mal, dass so wenige der real auf den Minister zukommenden Anforderungen tatsächlich Bezug zum VWL-Studium haben, dass ein kompetenter nicht-VWLer immer noch bessere Ergebnisse liefern kann, als ein VWL-Experte, der nicht in der Lage ist, außerhalb seiner ausgetretenen Bahnen zu denken.



> Und genau das meine ich, ist es nicht so dass unsere Politker heute so eine Meinung haben, morgen dann eine andere und übermorgen geht es wieder in die komplett andere Richtung



Imho ist das nicht so. Die meisten Politiker haben imho gestern, heute und morgen die gleiche Meinung. Sie betonen nur themenabhängig unterschiedliche Teile - und sie sind ein Meister darin, ihre Sätze zu formulieren. Ein Politiker, der heute der Meinung ist, "dass mehr gegen den Klimawandel getan werden sollte", kann durchaus morgen eine Senkung der Ökosteuer fordern, ohne seine Meinung zu ändern. Denn die lautet vollständig
"Klimawandel ist nicht schön, aber die Wirtschaft ist wichtig und dafür setze ich mich ein".
Reporter haben sich aber mitlerweile dem Bürgerinteresse angepasst und versuchen gar nicht mehr, wichtiges von schön klingendem zu trennen bzw. zu überprüfen, ob sie nicht nur letzteres zu hören bekommen.

Wer z.T. wankelmütig sind, dass sind die Parteien in einzelnen Schlüsselfragen. Da werden z.T. mit relativ knappen Mehrheiten "Standpunkte" beschlossen, die dann aber eben ein großer Teil der Parteimitglieder und/oder Parteipolitiker gar nicht toll findet. Sobald irgendwelche neuen Ereignisse den anderen Standpunkt unterstützen, kommen dann von Hinterbänklern "überraschende" Stellungnahmen. (und wenn diese Versuchsballone bei der Bevölkerung gut ankommen, wird sowas auch ganz schnell weiter oben übernommen)




> Dich könnte ich mir z.b. gut als Umweltminister vorstellen, wenn man dir den ein oder anderen Tick noch austreibt



Oooch nö, das würde nur in Depressionen und ggf. Verletzungen enden 
(ob beim Umwelt-, Wirtschaft- oder Finanzminister hängt von den Personalien ab  )


----------



## A3000T (28. Juli 2010)

Ich bin eigentlich gegen Volksentscheide. Wenn ich mir den durchschnittlichen deutschen Proleten und seine doch recht einfache Sicht vieler Dinge anschaue, dann graut mir davor, was passiert wenn dieser Mob Entscheidungen treffen darf.


----------



## Bärenmarke (29. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Reichstag und den umliegenden Parlamentsgebäuden finden sich afaik einige 1000 Arbeitsplätze. Wenn da keine passenden Experten drunter sind, machen die Abgeordneten (mal wieder) was falsch
> (ich tippe aber eher darauf, dass sie nicht wirklich auf die Experten hören)



Also wo wir vor ein paar Jahren mit der Schulklasse dort waren, waren wir auch bei einem dieser Experten im Wirtschaftsministerium zu Gast und naja so berauschend war er und seine Arbeit nicht  um es milde auszudrücken 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tjo. BILD ist halt weiter verbreitet, als Bildung.



Leider, leider deswegen würd bei einem Volksentscheid bestimmt nicht immer das beste rauskommen.






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sicher? Es geht hier nicht darum, Arbeit in einem Unternehmen zu schaffen, d.h. i.d.R. sich auf Kosten der Konkurrenz Marktanteile zu sichern. Es geht hier darum, mit z.T. sehr beschränkten Mitteln in anderen Unternehmen Arbeitsplätze zu schaffen, dabei eine zukunftstaugliche Wirtschaftsstruktur zu erreichen, besonders arbeitsarme Landstriche gezielt zu unterstützen, keinen manipulierenden Einfluss auf Wettbewerbsverhältnisse zu nehmen, keine Arbeitsplätze an anderer Stelle zu gefährden, das Wohlbefinden der bestehenden und kommenden Arbeitnehmer zu sichern/steigern, die Entwicklungsdynamik der verschiedenen Sparten zu kennen und sämtliche Faktoren, die sonst noch den Konjunkturverlauf in den nächsten Jahren beeinflussen können.
> Ach ja: Und all das in Koordination mit den Ministerien für Soziales, Familie, Bau/Infrastruktur, Umwelt und -bei der exportorientierten deutschen Wirtschaft- Außenbeziehungen und natürlich Recht, schließlich muss sich das ganze in die bestehende Gesetzeslandschaft einpflegen.
> Ich will nicht behaupten, dass VWL dabei nicht hilfreich sein könnte, aber ich vermute mal, dass so wenige der real auf den Minister zukommenden Anforderungen tatsächlich Bezug zum VWL-Studium haben, dass ein kompetenter nicht-VWLer immer noch bessere Ergebnisse liefern kann, als ein VWL-Experte, der nicht in der Lage ist, außerhalb seiner ausgetretenen Bahnen zu denken.



Sehr schön beschrieben 

Aber genau das, wo du aufzählst kriegen die momentanen Politiker doch nicht gebacken, da verlaufen Reformen im Sand und Milliarden werden für nichts verbrannt. Und die Erfolge bleiben aus 

Klar so ein schnöder Professor der nur in seinen Bücher lebt wäre auch nicht das ware, aber ein mehr auf die Praxis bezogener Mensch mit solchen Kenntnisse könnte da bestimmt mehr bewegen.






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oooch nö, das würde nur in Depressionen und ggf. Verletzungen enden
> (ob beim Umwelt-, Wirtschaft- oder Finanzminister hängt von den Personalien ab  )



Das ist aber schade, jetzt hatte ich mich schon gefreut einen dafür gefunden zu haben.
Wen soll ich den dann dafür nehmen, wenn ich mal gewählt werde

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## herethic (30. Juli 2010)

Ich denke Volksentscheide gehören zu den dingen die sich zwar in der Theorie toll anhören aber in der Praxis nicht so toll sind.Ich fand Volksentscheide früher gut,aber seien wir ehrlich das führt mehr oder weniger zur Katastrophe.Kaum einer ist so politisch gebildet wie ruvyen,die Leute würde einfach das wählen was ihnen am meisten gefällt/bringt ohne dabei auf die Tragweite ihrer Entscheidung zu achten.

Das ist ein Nährboden für populistische Parteien.

Vielleicht sollte man doch die politischen Entscheidung dem "bösen Bürokratenpack" überlassen und nicht der Stammtischgesellschafft.

Und die Wahlquote wäre ja wohl relativ gering.


----------



## TheNik (27. August 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Ich denke Volksentscheide gehören zu den dingen die sich zwar in der Theorie toll anhören aber in der Praxis nicht so toll sind.Ich fand Volksentscheide früher gut,aber seien wir ehrlich das führt mehr oder weniger zur Katastrophe.Kaum einer ist so politisch gebildet wie ruvyen,die Leute würde einfach das wählen was ihnen am meisten gefällt/bringt ohne dabei auf die Tragweite ihrer Entscheidung zu achten.
> 
> Das ist ein Nährboden für populistische Parteien.



Und da stellt sich heraus, dass die Idee Volksentscheid, der sich im ersten Moment für jeden toll anhört, nur funktioniert, wenn jeder Bürger, der abstimmt auch mündig ist, also Ahnung hat oder auch nur eine Idee davon hat, was das für Folgen haben könnte. Klar, dass zum Beispiel Menschen, die eher langfristig und über Ecken denken, die die gebildeteren sind, die das System auch verstehen, nicht gegen die von Populisten geköderten Wähler überwiegen können, egal ob von links oder rechts. 
"Brot und Spiele", das hat sich schon immer gut gemacht, wie das ganze in zehn Jahren aussieht, daran denkt in dem Moment kaum jemand.
Ich bin dem Thema grundsätzlich offen gegenüber eingestellt, und ich finde, dass sich das bei einfachen Themen, beispielsweise dem bayrischen rauchverbot, auch wirklich lohnt. Auf dieser Ebene könnte es noch einige mehr geben, denn dort geht es quasi nur um persönliche Interessen.


----------

